# HP-Wahn oder doch berechtigt



## Mafiosis (17. Februar 2009)

Also da ich gerade selber einen Tank hoch spiele wollte euch zu dem Thema was fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns auf dem Server wird beim Tank suchen eigentlich nur 2 Sachen abgefragt Critimmun und wieviel HP.
Critimmun ist natürlich verständlich und sollte auf Stufe 80 vorhanden sein. Aber 'nur' auf Lebenspunkte zu achten ist das nicht ein bischen verkehrt ? Werte wie parrieren oder ausweichen machen doch so manche mehr-HP mehr als weg, oder ?

Oder sind bei guten Tanksachen schön soviel Parri und Ausweichen drauf das man eigentlich nur Ausdauer drauf machen sollte ? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke euch schon mal im voraus für die antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (17. Februar 2009)

Mehr HP mehr einstecken.


Ist wie mit deiner Freundin, haste nicht genug Ausdauer hat sie irgendwann keine Lust mehr dich in Form von Freunlichem Zureden zu Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Jetzt hauen mich bestimmt gleich alle.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

Was nützt es dir auszuweichen oder parrieren
wenn dich der Boss one hittet?

Es ist klar das nach HP gefragt wird. 
Ein Tank kann 50% ausweichen haben wenn er trotzdem nur mit 20k hp da steht
ist er in der regel 2hit und das ist dann für den Heiler etwas schwierig zu heilen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

jo ich finde das auch ein bisschen schräg

Dieses Vergleichen der HP führt dazu das die Tanks anfangen alles in HP zu ballern um nach außen hin gut auszusehen.
Natürlich sind HP für einen Tank wichtig, aber letztendlich macht es die gesunde Mischung.
Ein Tank der einem Schlag ausweicht verliert z.B. überhaupt keine HP


----------



## Flying-Neo (17. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> jo ich finde das auch ein bisschen schräg
> 
> Dieses Vergleichen der HP führt dazu das die Tanks anfangen alles in HP zu ballern um nach außen hin gut auszusehen.
> Natürlich sind HP für einen tank wichtig, aber letztendlich macht es die gesunde Mischung.
> Ein Tank der einen Schlag ausweicht verliert z.B. überhaupt keine HP




und damit wurde eigentlich alles gesagt! nur hp bringt es nicht  die msichung muss stimmen!

Mfg.Neo


----------



## biene maya (17. Februar 2009)

Was bringt es dir 30k Hp zu haben,wenn jeder Schlag trifft und du nach 3 hit´s tot bist^^


----------



## Gaiwain (17. Februar 2009)

a.) was für ein Tank ? Krieger, Druide, Pala etc ??

b.) auf ein gesundes Verhältnis der Stats kommt es an,

- ein nur auf Ausdauer ausgelegter Tank kommt auch nicht weit.

Einen Krieger und einen Druiden nur aufgrund der HP miteinander zu vergleichen ??
 (selbst ich als nicht Tank, weiß ich -  das es so nicht geht!)

lg

PS: Natürlich sollte jede Klasse an Tanks über "ausreichend" HP verfügen, aber ob Platte oder Leder, Schild, - Ausweichen, Parieren
      etc. beeinflußt die Sache auch sehr stark.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Also wichtig ist für einen Tank: passendes Equip und Erfahrung!

In der Gruppensuche KANN man die Erfahrung schlecht ausmachen! Das Equip sieht man meistens erst wenn er dann da ist! Jetzt hat aber nicht jeder Ahnung von Tanks!

Also merken sie sich zwei Sachen: Critimmun & Lebenspunkte!

Sei froh! Ich wurde auch schonmal nach Abhärtung gefragt! *gg* Aber da ist dann die Frage ob man als Tank noch wirklich mit will!^^

Aber was soll sie fragen?

DD: Erzähl mal wieviel 5 Blocken, Parry, Ausweichen du hast. Und wieviel DPs du fährst um aggro zu erzeugen! Hast du ein Schild?
Tank: Ich bin DK
DD: oh okay! Was für eine Zweihandwaffe hast du? Welche Werte hat sie? Und wie paßt es zu den anderen Werten deines restlichen Equips?
Tank: Gute Werte und es paßt
DD: letzte Frage: Welche Instanzen in Nordend hast du scho getankt? Wieviele Wipes gab es? Wie schätzt du dein Reaktionsvermögen ein? Gibt es etwas das du an dir verbessern würdest?

Sollte es so ausehen? Wäre wohl etwas kompliziert oder?^^ Ich bin kürzlich mal gefragt worden ob ich Critimmun bin, als Tank-aus-Leidenschaft ist sowas für einen selbst natürlich selbstverständlich aber vergesst nicht: Es rennen viele rum die es nicht sind und trotzdem Hero tanken wollen!

Natürlich sind Lebenspunkte nicht DIE Anzeige ob es klappt. Aber da kommt es halt auch auf den Heiler drauf an! Und wenn du einer Gruppe "zu schlecht bist" bedeutet das nur "du kannst ihre Mängel nicht ausreichend kompensieren"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn du ein paar mal in Inis warst haste ja auch "deine" Heiler in der FL! Dann bilde doch mit einem ne Gruppe und dreh den Spieß um!

Dann fragst du: So du bist DD? Wieviel DPS fährst du an der Puppe, in ner Instanz ungebufft, gebufft, mit Bufffood, ohne Klamotten, ohne Klamotten mit bufffood, mit Klamotten ohne Waffe........................................


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. Februar 2009)

Beim Tank zählt nur Ausdauer. Alles andere ist egal. Du kannst auch Stoffrüstung tragen, hauptsache Ausdauer. Und damit das ganze gerecht ist, wird beim Heiler nur nach Zaubermacht gefragt, Manareg ist irrelevent und beim DD zählt nur den Max DPS den er mal vollgebufft im Raid bei Thadius gehabt hat....

so ist das eben bei World of Kiddicraft :-)

PS: Heildruide in Frost Resi und Bär kommt auch auf knapp 45k HP, trotzdem möchte ich den nicht als Tank in ner Hero ^^


----------



## Gerbalin (17. Februar 2009)

Hp ist schon wichtig genau wie Critimun zu sein. Wer Satharion schonmal mit 3 Adds gelegt hat weiß was Sache ist so nen Brezz trifft unseren Dudu manchmal mit 40-50k.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Mehr HP mehr einstecken.
> 
> 
> Ist wie mit deiner Freundin, haste nicht genug Ausdauer hat sie irgendwann keine Lust mehr dich in Form von Freunlichem Zureden zu Heilen
> ...



hauen? Nein! Ich bin grad über dein Beispiel amüsiert!

Du hast vergessen das es nicht nur Ausdauer sondern auch Blocken, Parry, Ausweichen gibt!

Stell dir vor du kannst die ganze Nacht dafür hast du 0 Ahnung von Verführen, Ausziehen & Vernaschen!

Dann kommen wir dem Beispiel näher! oO

Und? Wie denkste jetzt darüber? *gggggg*


----------



## Matzushima (17. Februar 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt ist eine gesunde Mischung aus Avoid und Stamina das beste. Allerdings gibt es Bosse wie zB. Malygos oder der dicke Drache aus Obsi (Name fällt mir grad nicht ein) die heftigen Schaden raushaun. Diesem kann man nicht ausweichen oder parieren. 

Das heißt:
Sobald das Block-cap erreicht ist alles auf Stamina setzen oder 2 verschiedene Equips sammeln(was aber recht schwierig werden wird)


----------



## Tomratz (17. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> jo ich finde das auch ein bisschen schräg
> 
> Dieses Vergleichen der HP führt dazu das die Tanks anfangen alles in HP zu ballern um nach außen hin gut auszusehen.
> Natürlich sind HP für einen tank wichtig, aber letztendlich macht es die gesunde Mischung.
> Ein Tank der einen Schlag ausweicht verliert z.B. überhaupt keine HP



/sign

Was nützt mir ein Tank, der 35k HP hat, den ich aber spätestens beim dritten Hit nicht mehr geheilt
kriege weil seine HP schneller dahingehen als ich nur einmal n Cast loslassen kann?

Die gesunde Mischung ist es, genau wie bei mir als Heiler, was nützt mir Megaviel Mana wenn ich
nicht auch n halbwegs gesundes Manaregg hab?, irgendwann bin ich dann oom, besonders wenn der
Tank unheimlich viel einsteckt und nicht ab und zu mal blocken oder ausweichen procct.


----------



## Terbunor (17. Februar 2009)

Der Tank und seine Ausrüstung ein spannendes Thema.

Fakt ist, das das ganze nicht sooo einfach zu beantworten ist. Die Frage nach den HP ist "einfach" und kann tatsächlich als grobe Richtlinie benutzt werden. Daher hat sich diese Anfrage durchgesetzt. Für Randomraids halte ich diese Gangart für nutzbar. Das die Tanks nun tatsächlich in diese Richtung Sockeln ist natürlich ein negativer Nebeneffekt.

Kurz gesagt sollte der Tank folgendes beachten:
Der Tank braucht genug HP um Schadensspitzen des Bosses überleben zu können. Das Polster muss groß genug sein, das die Heiler reagieren können.
Der Rest der Ausrüstung sollte Avoid-Orientiert sein.
Bei einigen Bossen ist zusätzlich der Agro-Aspekt zu berücksichtigen!

Das bedeutet, für jeden Boss ist im Prinzip eine andere Ausrüstung "perfekt".

Fazit:
Diese Pauschale Aussage ist für Tanks im aktuellen Raidcontent "ausreichend". (Ausnahme mag hier S+3D sein)


----------



## valfaris92 (17. Februar 2009)

es kommt auf alles an...
und wie von meinem Vorschreiber erklärt...DDs healer bzw. der Gruppenleiter fixiert sich meist auf ausdauer und critimmun.

die anderen Werte sind genausowichtig.

das die Leute auf mehr achten merkst du dann in den Raids....
wenn ich mich bei 25er raids als Tank melde wird critimmun garnicht gefragt....sie setzen es vorraus...bzw. nen Raidleiter erkennt meistens wenn er dich dann sieht ob des bist^^

emm
HP wird gefragt Auweichen und Parrieren

hab sogar schon raid erlebt die an die tanks nen dps mindestmaß stellen...ca. 1,4k
naja da durfte ich dann nit mit^^ bei 1,2 is bei mir schluss.



Also letzten Endes kann ich nur emphelen randoms zu meiden und in der Gilde Heros zu machen xD
hab da zu schlechte erfahrungen, wennmir als Bsp. nen Hexer sagt ich soll die Gegnerischen Mobgruppen mit Donnerknall verlangsamen... (bin DK)


----------



## phexus (17. Februar 2009)

diese einseitige "wieviel HP??" Abfrage zieht sich seit BC hin... Einen Tank anhand seiner HP zu beurteilen ist wie ein Auto nach der Farbe. Gut, mehr HP bedeutet, dass die Heiler eine bessere Chance haben, den Tank oben zu halten. Aber ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge Blockwertung. Die macht mehr Aggro als Ausweichen, mehr Wut etc. obwohl diese Probleme im momentanen Content gar nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Tank hat immer sauber Vorsprung, Wut ist auch meist da wenn mans geschickt anstellt. Die Probleme, mit  denen Tanks in BC noch zu kämpfen hatten, sind irgendwie nicht mehr zu erkennen. 
Und damit die Heiler auch entspannt zocken können, ist es eben schön, wenn der Tank nicht gleich zu sehr absackt...


----------



## Shrukan (17. Februar 2009)

immer dieses pauschalisieren.
Wir haben einen Tank mit weniger als 30k Hp; und? der tankt trotzdem super.
Dann haben wir einen DK Tank der weit über 30k Hp kommt und unser MT ist irgendwo dazwischen.

Ist genauso wenn du sagen würdest: Ah der Magier hat T7 der macht sicher total viel Schaden.
Nein das muss er sicher nicht! Es gibt echt Menschen die hauen nicht mehr Schaden raus als manche die gerade mit Naxx anfangen.


----------



## cazimir (17. Februar 2009)

Naja es ist relativ egal, ob ein Tank am Boss von 100 Schlägen 25 oder 30 abbekommt.
Es ist aber nicht egal, ob der Tank 1 Schlag oder 2 Schläge überlebt.

2000hp sind eben mächtiger als ein paar % ausweichen.


Gewissermasen hast du ja recht. Ein Tank mit 50k hp (oder was auch immer max sein mag) bringt dir nur selten etwas, wenn er 2 von 3 Schlägen kassiert und diese auch noch Crushings(gibts das noch) bzw. (durch Parieren des Gegners) verkürzte Schläge sind.


Generell kann ich mich aber nur meinen Vorpostern anschliessen:
Eine gesunde Mischung und eine an den Boss angepasste Rüstung machts.


----------



## Isakara (17. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir auszuweichen oder parrieren
> wenn dich der Boss one hittet?
> 
> Es ist klar das nach HP gefragt wird.



Find ich gerade sinnlos. Die HP seh ich nach einem Invite sofort, die Prozentzahl des Ausweichens nicht. Aber wayne. Ich kann mich mit meiner Polarweste, -kordel und -stiefel hinstellen und komm raidbuffed auf 50k als Druide. Was aber Blödsinn ist, damit permament rumzulaufen, allein schon weil die ganze AP, Crit und Waffenkunde den Aggroaufbau sichert und die mal auf dem blöden Frostresi-Crap nicht drauf ist. 

Allein die Logik sagt auch, dass ein Stamina-Tank mit 20 % ausweichen im Verlaufe eines Raids wesentlich mehr einsteckt, als ein Tank mit guten 40%. Klar, es gibt den Worst-Case, dass man 5 Schläge hintereinander frisst.


----------



## Acuria (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hauen? Nein! Ich bin grad über dein Beispiel amüsiert!
> 
> Du hast vergessen das es nicht nur Ausdauer sondern auch Blocken, Parry, Ausweichen gibt!
> 
> ...





Hehe, 


Alles egal nur Ausdauer und Peakspitzen zählen, Verführen, Ausziehen & Vernaschen hatten wir alle schon mit 16. XD


----------



## Karoluss (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiel auch nen Heiler, und nichts ist anstrengender, als nen Tank, der nur auf Ausdauer geht, da hat man richtig Arbeit. Wie schon von vielen vorher gesagt: Die Mischung macht es. Denn viel Ausweichen, Parieren und Blocken ist ja ganz toll, nur wenn du dann soviel ausweichst, dass du keine Wut bekommst und deshalb dann keine Aggro aufbauen kannst, ist auch nicht so prall. Ich hab mir einfach angewöhnt nach Critimmunität zu schauen, ist die da, sollte es eigentlich in jeder Hero irgendwie gehen.^^

Und nur mal so als Tipp: Wenn der Tank viel Schaden bekommt, gibt es auch noch sowas wie sheepen, froschen, eisfallen, stunnen usw. . Jaja, Crowd Control gibbet noch, dat ist nicht abgeschafft worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Karoluss


----------



## bullybaer (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also wichtig ist für einen Tank: passendes Equip und Erfahrung!
> 
> In der Gruppensuche KANN man die Erfahrung schlecht ausmachen! Das Equip sieht man meistens erst wenn er dann da ist! Jetzt hat aber nicht jeder Ahnung von Tanks!
> 
> ...




Prinzipiell gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. 

Aber: 
War neulich in einer Gruppe als Heiler für Nexus und der Tank (Paladin 29k HP) war fast komplett T7 equipt.
Dabei waren noch 1 DK,1 Hexer und 1 Furykrieger (mit 450 Dps ... LOL). Ich hab als Heiler erst so ca. 1500 +heal. War damit aber schon Archavons Kammer, hab Burg und Nexus schon paar mal durchgeheilt. Ohne größere Problem!!!

Was passiert: Wir wipe 4 mal beim 2 Boss der Magierin, die sich teilt. Dann löst sich die Gruppe auf und es kommt ein Kommentar "zu wenig Heal". Vieleicht bin ich nicht top equipt aber für Nexus reichts alle mal und schon 3 mal bei dem Tank. Das wirklich Problem war aber, dass Tank und DDs bei der Phase in der der Boss sich teilt auf irgendeinem Add rumgehobelt haben aber kein Focus und auch nicht der richtigen Reihenfolge nach. 

Folge: verplemperte ID weil die Typen trotz Naxxramas-Equip zu blöd waren 2-3 einfache dinge in einem Bosskampf zu beachten.

Was ich damit sagen will:

Nicht nur Equip, HP und +Heal zählen. Es zählt auch wie man spielt und ob man die grundsätzlichen Dinge beachtet nach denen man sich richten sollte wenn man mit anderen in eine Instanz geht.


----------



## Shubunki (17. Februar 2009)

@Karoluss  /Sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Nicht nur Equip, HP und +Heal zählen. Es zählt auch wie man spielt und ob man die grundsätzlichen Dinge beachtet nach denen man sich richten sollte wenn man mit anderen in eine Instanz geht.



DAS ist ohnehin die größte Wahrheit.
Nur gibt es damit ein Problem.
Du wirst halt erst in der Innie rausfinden ob deine Mitspieler was können oder nicht. Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Lediglich ein paar Warnzeichen wie Dauerhüpfen und gogogo rufe liefern schon vorher Indizien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Caradryan (17. Februar 2009)

Ich kann aus der sicht eines heilers dazu nur sagen dass tanks die nur auf life achten bei mir ganz schnell unten durch sind. Dazu ein kleines Beispiel Hero XY mit einem krieger als tank gemacht geht super schnell und alles am nächsten tg selbe hero ber anderer krieger ganzen stück mehr life aber zum teil beim trash schon kaum zu heilen da er wirklich alles an dmg frisst was er maximal bekommen kann... Sieht zwar toll aus wenn mn 5k mehr leben ht als ndere tanks und mag auch viele noobs beeindrucken bringt aber effektiv null


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hehe,
> Alles egal nur Ausdauer und Peakspitzen zählen, Verführen, Ausziehen & Vernaschen hatten wir alle schon mit 16. XD



Du kannst ja mal deine Freundin fragen ob sie lieber nach allen Regeln der Kunst verführt wird, langsam ausgezogen wird und dann Leidenschaftlich vernascht werden will oder ob sie eher darauf steht das du die ganze Nacht wie ein wildgewordener Bulle, augenverdrehend auf ihr rumspringst! Du wirst eine ganz neue Seite an ihr entdecken! *gg*



bullybaer schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
> 
> Aber:
> War........ *abgekürzt.*.......
> ...



Wir hatten es nur davon ob HP das Maß der Dinge ist oder auch Ausweichen + Parry drauf ist! 

Das der Tank die entsprechenden Taktiken beherzigen sollte ist selbstredend! Und da bin ich einfach mal von einem Tank ausgegangen der sich überlegt ob er jetzt voll HP oder auch in Parry, Block usw skillt.

Ich war kürzlich auch mit nem Tank unterwegs der überwiegend episch war. In Burg Utgarde lief es noch ganz gut..... Ab und zu kam ein "kurz afk bier holen" von ihm. Und nach eigener Aussage war er seit über 24 Std wach. In der nächsten Instanz ging er Heiler schon regelmäßig beim Trash drauf. Ich mein als Tank ist man es ja gewohnt, dass manch DD anscheinend Angst vorm Totenkopf hat und lieber mit dem süßen kleinen Schaf spielt. 

Aber wenn der Tank dann mal anfängt zuerst auf das Kreuz zu kloppen und NICHTS einsetzt wie Donnerknall, Schockwelle, Spalten usw....... dann bringt auch die beste Rüstung nichts aber wie will man das herausfinden bevor man es nicht probiert hat?


----------



## shade69 (17. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Was nützt mir ein Tank, der 35k HP hat, den ich aber spätestens beim dritten Hit nicht mehr geheilt
> kriege weil seine HP schneller dahingehen als ich nur einmal n Cast loslassen kann?
> ...




HP ist nunmal der Stat. Punkt. (Critimmunität vorrausgeetzt)
Ein Tank mit 35k HP unbuffed hat SEHR wahrscheinlich genug ausweichen etc .... Selbst wenns ein Druide ist! - Anderrum hingegen kann man sich sicher sein - ein Tank mit 18k HP Unbuffed ist ganz sicher nicht gut equipped.

Was nützen Blocken/parrieren/Ausweichen wenn einem 2x ne 15k Kelle eingeschenkt wird? Wenn mann da nich 30k HP hatte wars das einfach! Es gibt einfach Bosse (zB mit Magieschaden) die darauf ausgelegt sind die Leistungsfähigkeit des Heilers zu testen. Und hier helfen HP - sonst nichts. Jeder der einen Heiler spielt kennt das - Wenn der Tank nich genug HP hat macht es keinen Spaß - man muss unendlich overheal in den Tank pumpen - die Gruppe zu heilen wird zum Drahtseilakt weil mit jedem Heal der nicht auf den Tank geht der Tank umfallen kann.


----------



## Jesbi (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ab und zu kam ein "kurz afk bier holen" von ihm. Und nach eigener Aussage war er seit über 24 Std wach.



Und da siehst Du jetzt keinen weiteren Zusammenhang?
Sondern beziehst dich auf Taktik, HP, Ausweichen und ähnliches?

mfg


----------



## FZeroX (17. Februar 2009)

ich finde alles in HP zu stecken total daneben ... 
sicher bei malygos ist es vom vorteil etwas mehr hp zu haben aber sonnst ?

ich geht momentan fast nur hero inis mit meinem *> Krieger Fzero<* und mal ne random naxx da reichen meine 26.000 hp DICKSt aus ...
zudem haben ich  27.6 % evade,  17.8 % parry  und 23.5% block und dass ist mehr als genug ...
die healer freuen sich meistens  zumindest solange bis ich nimmer aufhöre mit pullen *lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huds (17. Februar 2009)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Also da ich gerade selber einen Tank hoch spiele wollte euch zu dem Thema was fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es bigt Bosse mit Fähigkeiten denen kann man nicht ausweichen, blocken parrieren. Flickwerk ist so ein Kandidat.

Gruss


----------



## phexus (17. Februar 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Es bigt Bosse mit Fähigkeiten denen kann man nicht ausweichen, blocken parrieren. Flickwerk ist so ein Kandidat.
> 
> Gruss




Cazor weicht Hasserfüllter Stoß von Flickwerk aus <<Kampflog schaun, da steht sowas recht häufig^^


----------



## Semetor (17. Februar 2009)

Angenommen ein Tank hat 30k leben ungebufft dann muss er so gut equ sein das da automatisch viel blocken etc drauf ist


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Und da siehst Du jetzt keinen weiteren Zusammenhang?
> Sondern beziehst dich auf Taktik, HP, Ausweichen und ähnliches?
> 
> mfg



Ok.... nochmal für alle............. ich meine ich wiederhole mich nur ungern aber manchmal muß man immer und immer wieder alles durchkauen weil wieder einer kommt und nicht alles liest!

Wer sich mit Tanks nicht auskennt wird weiter nach Crit und HP fragen einfach um sich selbst ein wenig zu beruhigen.

Tanks wissen das auch Blocken, Parry, Ausweichen wichtig sind.

Und Skill kann man nicht abfragen!!!!! Kennt er den Boss? Ja! Vielleicht kriegt er es trotzdem nicht mit der Taktik hin. Oder er kann alles aber ist halber blau und völlig übernächtigt! Und das kann auch ÜBER ZEIT geschehen!! Das er dann einfach nachläßt! Und? Jetzt?

Vorschlag: 

Bevor ein Tank für euch tanken darf würd ich ihn dazu auffordern das er euch nen Expressbrief schickt! Eine Kopie seiner IngameAusrüstung, zusammen mit einem Referat warum er genau diese Mischung/Equip gewählt hat. Was er für Knöpfe beim Tanken drückt und wieso! Wie er sich bei Trash verhält, beim Boss (natürlich auf die Ini gemünzt in die ihr wollt). Und vielleicht noch einen Lebenslauf von sich selbst mit aktuellem Führungszeugnis! Das Führungszeugnis ist wichtig um festzustellen ob er lügt! Und wenn ihr das dann alles gelesen habt schreibt ihr ihm InGame nen Brief wann er für euch tanken darf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shade69 (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bevor ein Tank für euch tanken darf würd ich ihn dazu auffordern das er euch nen Expressbrief schickt! Eine Kopie seiner IngameAusrüstung, zusammen mit einem Referat warum er genau diese Mischung/Equip gewählt hat. Was er für Knöpfe beim Tanken drückt und wieso! Wie er sich bei Trash verhält, beim Boss (natürlich auf die Ini gemünzt in die ihr wollt). Und vielleicht noch einen Lebenslauf von sich selbst mit aktuellem Führungszeugnis! Das Führungszeugnis ist wichtig um festzustellen ob er lügt! Und wenn ihr das dann alles gelesen habt schreibt ihr ihm InGame nen Brief wann er für euch tanken darf!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol


----------



## Nexilein (17. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir auszuweichen oder parrieren
> wenn dich der Boss one hittet?
> 
> Es ist klar das nach HP gefragt wird.
> ...



Blödsinn, in der Regel geht es doch nur um 1-2k Leben und auf die kommt es nicht an, wenn der Tank im allgemeinen passend ausgerüstet ist. Außerdem hauen dich Bosse selten alle 2 Sekunden für 20k, sondern öfter und dafür mit weniger Schaden. 
Und wenn dann doch mal einer heftiger zuhaut kann man immer noch mit Priesterschild, Trinkets etc. arbeiten. 

Deswegen sollte trotzdem niemand mit 16k Leben Heroics tanken, aber ob 22k oder 24k macht keinen Unterschied wenn der 22kler seltener getroffen wird.

Die Fragerei beim Invite ziehlt ja meistens nicht darauf ab, ob man ein Minimum an notwendiger Ausdauer hat, sonder es wird versucht an der HP zahl die Qualität des Tankequips abzulesen.  Und genau da sind ein paar k Unterschied nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## phexus (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ..........Was er für Knöpfe beim Tanken drückt und wieso!



ich bin Klicker.. bin ich jetzt raus?


----------



## Jesbi (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok.... nochmal für alle............. ich meine ich wiederhole mich nur ungern aber manchmal muß man immer und immer wieder alles durchkauen weil wieder einer kommt und nicht alles liest!



Hallo??

Du schreibst das er gut tankt, aber öfters Bier holen geht und nach eigener Aussage seid 24h zockt, dann aber in der nächsten Ini, Donnerknall und ähnliches ausbleibt, da ist wohl ein Zusammenhang naheliegend und hat nicht weiter mit den Werten zu tuen.
Vielleicht selber mal lesen, anstsatt sowas abzulassen,

mfg


----------



## Yagilrallae (17. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich habe extra zugunsten der waffenkunde ca 2500 Hp verloren.
Aber hat sich positiv bemerkbar gemacht. Weniger Dodge/Parry vom Boss = Weniger Hits auf mich und mehr aggro durch mich.

liege nun ungebufft bei 27500 und habe bei absolut keinem Boss Probleme. Heiler bekommen mich einfach hochgeheilt.

Allerdings bin ich anfangs beim Startequip auch auf HP gegangen, weil die restlichen Stats einfach noch zu weit unten waren.


Arsenal: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Yagilrallae

p.s. mit dem malygos 10er schild bin ich exakt beim waffenkundecap für dodge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Schild habe ich grad nur nicht angelegt, aber besitze es.


----------



## Kujon (17. Februar 2009)

das ist ein altes thema. mir ist das auch schon vor längerer zeit aufgefallen - noch zu bc-zeiten. ich habe mich da in einigen amerikanischen foren rumgetrieben und war erstaunt, dass die amis hauptsächlich auf ausdauer wert legten. wurde auch ausschliesslich ausdauer gesockelt.

die europäer hingegen haben mehr auf schadensreduzierung geschaut. was nützt ein riesiger hp pool, wenn der schaden zu gross ist...? ich sehe die schadensreduzierung auch als vorteil, gibt dem heiler etwas luft. etwas anders schauts aber im 25er-raid aus. da sind gewöhnlich genügend heiler vorhanden, der schaden kann locker weggeheilt werden. letztendlich ist es eine frage der persönlichen vorlieben. am besten du hast beides an equip.

sarth +3 z.b. ist hp das mass aller dinge (zumindest für den sart-tank) evtl. noch feuerresi.

erklär deinen standpunkt, glaube aber kaum, dass dir da jemand reinreden kann. dd die die hp werte abfragen haben eh meistens keine ahnung vom tanken, wenn dann kann dir höchstens der heiler ein vernünftiges feedback geben.

lange rede kurzer sinn: das equip soll situationsabhänig gewählt werden. den heiler fragen, wie es zum heilen geht, that's it. aber für gewöhnlich ist das schadensreduzierende set zu bevorzugen. im normalfall ist die hp auf den teilen mit schadensreduktion ausreichend.


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich tanke selber und kann mich zusammenfassend nur anschliessen und sagen - die Mischung machts.

Wobei ich persönlich definitiv - Ausweichen/Parieren/Blocken der Ausdauer vorziehe.
Und zum zweiten sollte auch jeder tank dementsprechend seine Spielweise zu gut es
geht an seine Spielweise anpassen - denn es gibt weiss Gott Unterschiede ob ein
Krieger, ein Dudu, DK  oder ein Pala tankt.

Und jeder Tank sollte seine Klasse wirklich beherrschen. Einfach nur crit immmun und gut eq,
dagt gar nichts. Der Tank sollte die jeweilige tank Techniken beherrschen und natürlich
in der Praxis auch die Inis/Raids ausm FF kennen. 

Aber zurück zum Thema - HP ist natürlich immer schön. Aber auch hier kommt es primär auf die Klasse
an. Ein Dudu oder DK sollten schon ein par mehr HP haben als ein Pala tank.
Ferner hat ein Pala tank - anders als ein Krieger grundsätzlich keine Probleme
Aggro aufzubauen - weder beim Boss noch bei normalen trash mobs.

Dementsprechend bieten sich je nach Klasse dann auch Berufe an die
den Tank HP technisch nochmal boosten - zB Juwe für DKs...

Wir stehen grade zufällig hero bei Flickwerk - und spätestens da, wird jedem
tank recht schnell auffallen, dass wenn er nicht genug Ausweichen hat,
die Healer nicht mehr hinterher kommen. Wenn wirklich jeder 
Schlag (und die sind ja im schnitt 22-25k) durchkommt ist der down,
bevor die Heiler noch "hoppala" sagen können.

Die weiteren tank Attribute wie Parieren und Blocken sind auch wieder eher
für die jeweilige Klasse wichtig. Blocken reduziert bei jedem Schlag den 
Schaden - was schon mal hilfreich ist - und hilft auch aggro aufzubauen.

Aber Blocken und Parieren hilft eben nicht wenn man einen Schlag "von hinten" kassiert.

Aber eh ich hier endgültig ins philosophieren gerate - also ich persönlich bevorzuge
eine gute Mischung aus HP und Ausweichen. Lieber 23k und 20% ausweichen als
27k und 15% ausweichen - als Beispiel. Und es lässt sich ja auch leicht ausrechnen
wieviel weniger dmg der Tank im Verlauf einer Ini kassiert....


----------



## Braveron (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin Druiden-Tank und mein Gildenkolleg (auch Druiden-Tank) hatte den Fehler gemacht, dass er nur auf Ausdauer gesockelt und verzaubert hatte.
Letzten Endes hatte er mehr Life als ich, da ich noch viel Wert auf Waffenkunde und Ausweichen (40% langen meiner Meinung nach) gelegt hatte.

Ende des Lieds: er ist deutlich schneller aus den Latschen gekippt trotz ca. 6k HP mehr als meine Wenigkeit und aht umgesockelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da haben die Vorschreiber hier definitv Recht. HP ist nicht alles. Obwohl ich nicht nur Audauer gesockelt habe, komme ich gebufft + Trinkets und Überlebensinstinkte (wenn aktiv) auf 65k HP und das langt dann dicke für OS + 3 Adds...

Haut rein Jungs
Brave


----------



## tp_ (17. Februar 2009)

shade69 schrieb:


> HP ist nunmal der Stat. Punkt. (Critimmunität vorrausgeetzt)
> Ein Tank mit 35k HP unbuffed hat SEHR wahrscheinlich genug ausweichen etc .... Selbst wenns ein Druide ist! - Anderrum hingegen kann man sich sicher sein - ein Tank mit 18k HP Unbuffed ist ganz sicher nicht gut equipped.
> 
> Was nützen Blocken/parrieren/Ausweichen wenn einem 2x ne 15k Kelle eingeschenkt wird? Wenn mann da nich 30k HP hatte wars das einfach! Es gibt einfach Bosse (zB mit Magieschaden) die darauf ausgelegt sind die Leistungsfähigkeit des Heilers zu testen. Und hier helfen HP - sonst nichts. Jeder der einen Heiler spielt kennt das - Wenn der Tank nich genug HP hat macht es keinen Spaß - man muss unendlich overheal in den Tank pumpen - die Gruppe zu heilen wird zum Drahtseilakt weil mit jedem Heal der nicht auf den Tank geht der Tank umfallen kann.



Hier wird immer so getan als ob es um 12-15k mehr oder weniger leben gehen würde - in der Regel reden wir über 1,5-2,5k bei gleichem Itemlevel, und die Avoidunterschiede können sehr groß sein, dafür sind die Werte der einzelnen Gearteile zum Teil sehr unterschiedlich. Ein guter Tank achtet neben den typischen Werten auch noch auf Waffenkunde und Trefferwertung, und hat hat mehr als nur ein paar Hosen dabei - sprich er zieht sich um je nachdem was gefragt wird, bei Malygos mehr HP - bei Flickerwerk mehr Avoid.


----------



## Jesbi (17. Februar 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Ferner hat ein Pala tank - anders als ein Krieger grundsätzlich keine Probleme
> Aggro aufzubauen - weder beim Boss noch bei normalen trash mobs.



Wieso haben Krieger Probleme beim Aggroaufbau? 
Selbst bei den heutigen DD-Manieren mit Antankzeiten von 0,5-1 sek hat der Kriegertank auch keine Probleme.



Najsh schrieb:


> Die weiteren tank Attribute wie Parieren und Blocken sind auch wieder eher
> für die jeweilige Klasse wichtig. Blocken reduziert bei jedem Schlag den
> Schaden - was schon mal hilfreich ist - und hilft auch aggro aufzubauen.



Wenn man von jedem Schlag, 30% Schaden oder mehr blockt ist das sicher mehr als hilfreich, wenn man natürlich keinen Schild hat, dann nutzt einem Blocken recht wenig, das ist sicher wahr.



Najsh schrieb:


> Aber Blocken und Parieren hilft eben nicht wenn man einen Schlag "von hinten" kassiert.



Die Mobs auszurichten gehört auch eher zum Tank-Grundkurs, egal welche Klasse man spielt.

Man sollte je nachdem wo man hingeht, Non-Hero, Hero oder Raid ein gewisses Mindestmass an Ausdauer haben, aber man darf sicherlich die anderen Werte, wozu auch die Trefferwertung zählt nicht vergessen.

mfg


----------



## Acuria (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal deine Freundin fragen ob sie lieber nach allen Regeln der Kunst verführt wird, langsam ausgezogen wird und dann Leidenschaftlich vernascht werden will oder ob sie eher darauf steht das du die ganze Nacht wie ein wildgewordener Bulle, augenverdrehend auf ihr rumspringst! Du wirst eine ganz neue Seite an ihr entdecken! *gg*




Klar mache ich und ich frag sie auch gleich ob es für Sie ok ist das ich noch nicht am Hit bin und von daher nur verfehlen werde.
Parieren muss ich eigentlich nur die Schellen wenn ichs übertreiben sollte. XD

Aber du hast völlig Recht: Freundin rushen fetzt net ;-)



Ps:  Keine Sorge, ich bin ein Lieber Kerl der alles im Griff hat, meine Aussagen hier sind nur Spassig zu nehmen und füllen nur die Lücken dieses Beitrags.


----------



## Nightwraith (17. Februar 2009)

Toll..ich kam mal mit schlechterem EQ unbuffed auf 36k HP, jetzt is das EQ besser und ich hab weniger..koooomisch.
Verständlich ist allerdings das man keinen tank haben will der nur 20k HP hat, aber sobald das Minimum erreciht is, werden HP eig zweitrangig.
Aber is halt am leichtesten zu vergleichen, wie z.B. auch Crit bei Schurken.


----------



## Erpur (17. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1475592' date='17.02.2009, 12:38']
> Beim Tank zählt nur Ausdauer. Alles andere ist egal. Du kannst auch Stoffrüstung tragen, hauptsache Ausdauer. Und damit das ganze gerecht ist, wird beim Heiler nur nach Zaubermacht gefragt, Manareg ist irrelevent und beim DD zählt nur den Max DPS den er mal vollgebufft im Raid bei Thadius gehabt hat....
> 
> so ist das eben bei World of Kiddicraft :-)




ja leider ...


----------



## Ellesime (17. Februar 2009)

Also wenn du als DD nem Hatefull von Patchwerk ausweichst dann is das sicher ne feine Sache aber so weit sollte es eigentlich garnich erst kommen.Vieleicht im Kampf immer wieder mal in die grüne Brühe hüpfen um auf jeden Fall unter dem Life vom Hatefull-Tank zu bleiben^^

btt
Generell lässt sich zu allen Klassen sagen das es die richtige Mischung macht.Da bilden auch die Tanks keine Ausnahme.Den aktuellen HP-Wahn (ich würd es eher eine Tendenz nennen) kann man relativ leicht erklären.Fehlt Jemandem der nötige Überblick bzw das Verständnis der Klasse dann fixiert sich diese Person auf etwas was sich leicht erkennen lässt.Das wären eben die Hitpoints des Tanks oder das Mana des Heilers/DD.
Einen guten Tank erkennt man eben erst wenn man ihn in Aktion erlebt hat.Im Gruppenspiel kommt schliesslich noch der Faktor Teamwork dazu.Auch der beste Tank kann nix machen wenn die anderen Leute in der Gruppe nur Mist bauen.


----------



## mor1337 (17. Februar 2009)

meine frage zu dem ganzen:
ein tank hat mal grob geschätzt 8 sockel, 

also wird sich das parry/ ausweichen, wenn er was sockelt,  im unter 1% bereich ändern & das soll den Unterschied machen ob er nu massiv frisst oder nicht?

klingt für mich nicht sehr überzeugend

die geschmiedeten Sachen abaen mehr Leben drauf als die meisten Sachen aus naxx, dafür aber nur vertwertung & keinerlei avoid, vll sind tanks mit solchen items die die viel fressen

wie gesagt, ich kann das nicht glauben das man allein durch sockel entscheidt ob man nu viel damage kassiert oder nicht, da sich alles im unter 1% bereich abspielt


----------



## Borberat (17. Februar 2009)

Lass dich nicht vollquatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HP sind wichtig, ein Mindesmaß solltest du da schon haben, aber alles in allem ist das wichtigste als Tank
das du 1. Heilbar bist und 2. Die Aggro hälst.

2. Sollte immer klappen
1. Sollte wird nur durch die richige Mischung erlangt. Ich hab selber Heal und Tank und ich hasse diese 
"ohh ich hab 32k life!!" tanks... da heilt man sich tot drtan ausser es ist mal wirklich ein Fullepic Tank da.
Mein Lieblingstank hat 21k life was echt wenig ist aber für die aktuellen Sachen ja noch reicht, und der ist sooo geil
zu heilen, der Blockt, pariert und weicht aus in einer Tour! 
Du brauchst ein mindestlvl, da muss ich ja leider blubb mal wieder zustimmen, damit du kein Onehit Opfer wirst wenn dich der Boss mal trifft.
Aber je mehr avoidance du hast umso besser für alle.

DIE MISCHUNG MACHTS!


----------



## Borberat (17. Februar 2009)

mor1337 schrieb:


> meine frage zu dem ganzen:
> ein tank hat mal grob geschätzt 8 sockel,
> 
> also wird sich das parry/ ausweichen, wenn er was sockelt,  im unter 1% bereich ändern & das soll den Unterschied machen ob er nu massiv frisst oder nicht?
> ...



Das stimmt doch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im unter 1 % Bereich... du sollst ja auch keine grünen lvl 60er Sockel nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 8 Sockeln sollte deffwertung und avoidance insgesammt locker um 4-8% hochzuschrauben sein.


----------



## phexus (17. Februar 2009)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Also wenn du als DD nem Hatefull von Patchwerk ausweichst dann is das sicher ne feine Sache aber so weit sollte es eigentlich garnich erst kommen.Vieleicht im Kampf immer wieder mal in die grüne Brühe hüpfen um auf jeden Fall unter dem Life vom Hatefull-Tank zu bleiben^^
> ............


falls du die süsse Cysha meinst, die war da noch nie, sie is 71. Aber sie hatn großen Kumpel, der brauch nicht in die Brühe weil er ja die Hatefulls kassieren soll. Und der weicht schonmal aus, was ich erwähnen wollte, da einer meiner Vorredner meinte, dort gäbs nichts auszuweichen.


----------



## Butt999 (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich spiele einen Krieger Tank und hab 29k unbuffed was vollkommen reicht. Den ich hab meine meisten sockel mit Ausweichen oder Parieren gesockelt und wenn ich mir die daten bei recount nach nen Flickwerk kampf und da steht das ich nur die hälfte von schaden des 2ten HAtefull strike fänger bekommen habe und der hat fast nur auf HP gesockelt aslo ich find das hp nicht alles is sieht halt nur sschön aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerzerl (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke die Frage nach HP gilt nur für eine Untergrenze, damit man sich zusammenreimen kann daß der Tank einfach genug Reserve hat, sollte der Heiler mal für ne Sekunde nicht casten können.

Da die üblichen Fragensteller mit Antworten von wegen "hab sondsoviel dodge und soviel parry und blockcap und trallala" nix anfangen können, orientieren sich alle eben mal an der Aussage: Hat genug Leben und ist critimmun, sollte passen.

Wenn auf dem Server um dich herum wirklich ein HP-wahn entstehen sollte, dann musst dir die vernünftigen Spieler des Servers suchen und die neunmalgescheiten Pseudoprofis zur großen Ignoreliste adden, spart langfristig viele Nerven.


----------



## bullybaer (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal deine Freundin fragen ob sie lieber nach allen Regeln der Kunst verführt wird, langsam ausgezogen wird und dann Leidenschaftlich vernascht werden will oder ob sie eher darauf steht das du die ganze Nacht wie ein wildgewordener Bulle, augenverdrehend auf ihr rumspringst! Du wirst eine ganz neue Seite an ihr entdecken! *gg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ihr habt schon recht, natürlich macht es die Mischung aus allen Werten aber vor allen Dingen sollte der Tank Critimmun sein. Ich würde für mich mal folgende Reihenfolge festlegen (hab selber noch nen 70er Warrie)
1. Critimmun, sollte auf jeden Fall sein -> entsprechend sockeln
2. ausreichend HP, wobei man das so oder so hat, wenn man Equip trägt, dass Kriterium 1 erfüllt mein ich.
4. Ausweichen/Parieren/Rüstung

Sehe ich zumindest aus Heilersicht so. Und natürlich stellt man erst fest, wie die Leute zocken, wenns in der Regel schon zu spät ist (Bosskampf) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber immer wieder herrlich zu sehen, wenn man das Equip der Leute sieht, dann denkt man es gibt nen entspannten run und beim 2 Boss wird die Inze abgebrochen. Bin durch die besagte Inie schon mit Leuten relativ easyer durch die bedeutend schlechter equipt waren, als mit der erwähnten Gruppe. Aber btw ich bin schon wieder off topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich denke die Frage nach HP gilt nur für eine Untergrenze, damit man sich zusammenreimen kann daß der Tank einfach genug Reserve hat, sollte der Heiler mal für ne Sekunde nicht casten können.
> 
> Da die üblichen Fragensteller mit Antworten von wegen "hab sondsoviel dodge und soviel parry und blockcap und trallala" orientieren sich alle eben mal an der Aussage: Hat genug Leben und ist critimmun, sollte passen.
> 
> Wenn auf dem Server um dich herum wirklich ein HP-wahn entstehen sollte, dann musst dir die vernünftigen Spieler des Servers suchen und die neunmalgescheiten Pseudoprofis zur großen Ignoreliste adden, spart langfristig viele Nerven.



/SIGN


----------



## Terbunor (17. Februar 2009)

Butt999 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele einen Krieger Tank und hab 29k unbuffed was vollkommen reicht. Den ich hab meine meisten sockel mit Ausweichen oder Parieren gesockelt und wenn ich mir die daten bei recount nach nen Flickwerk kampf und da steht das ich nur die hälfte von schaden des 2ten HAtefull strike fänger bekommen habe und der hat fast nur auf HP gesockelt aslo ich find das hp nicht alles is sieht halt nur sschön aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das dürfte weniger an deinen avoidwerten als an der spielmeschanick dieses bosses liegen.  

--> der dicke schaut wer die nr. 2 u. 3 in seiner hassliste sind. davon haut er den der mehr HP hat.


wenn du also überhaupt schläge bekommst, liegt das daran, das der andere hatefull tank aktuell nicht voll hochgeheilt ist.


----------



## FonKeY (17. Februar 2009)

manche gucken nur nach hp das is schon komisch

du brauchst eine gesunde mischung zwischen viel hp und viel parieren etc!


----------



## Astrakiller (17. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel nen DK tank,hab 34k HP unuffed bei 30k rüstung und 28% dodge / 24% parry ( ohne Klingenbarriere ) ... Ich sockel eigentlich nur Ausdauer seitdem ich Crit immun bin,lasse die anderen Werte aber auch nicht ausser acht ( anstatt Ausdauer auf Schultern/Handschuhe habe ich z.B dodge/def und +2% bedrohung / parry enchanted.. ) .. Ich denk mal HP ist nicht alles,man sollte nen Mittelmaß finden..Ich kassier von Patchwerk z.B höchstens 5-6 Hatefuls auf Heroic,trotz nur +24 Ausdauer Sockel.


----------



## FonKeY (17. Februar 2009)

vor allem wissen die meisten nihct wieviel ausweichen und parieren ein tan haben sollte daher gucken die meisten nur nach der hp von einem..als orientierung...wenn man sieht oh 27k hp unbuffed dann wird das andere auch stimmen^^


----------



## Flathoof (17. Februar 2009)

Das die meisten Randomgruppen nur nach HP und Critimmun gucken, zeigt deutlich das die Leute keine Ahnung haben. Stichwort: WoW ist zu leicht. Jeder Hansdampf geht jetzt in die Inis ohne eigentlich verständniss für seine (oder andere Klassen in der Grp/Raid zu haben) 

Wobei ich hier finde das 27.k HP für ne Deftank auf 80 nen bissl arg wenig sind. Soviel brauchte man zu 70er Zeiten bei Brutalus.

Je besser ein Tank (Critimu, Parry, Ausweichen) desto einfacher für den Heiler... Gerade bei Patchwerk wird es nur mit HP und Kritimmunität echt "nervig" wenn du jeden 2ten Hatefullkassierst!


----------



## phexus (17. Februar 2009)

Flathoof schrieb:


> Das die meisten Randomgruppen nur nach HP und Critimmun gucken, zeigt deutlich das die Leute keine Ahnung haben. Stichwort: WoW ist zu leicht. Jeder Hansdampf geht jetzt in die Inis ohne eigentlich verständniss für seine (oder andere Klassen in der Grp/Raid zu haben)
> 
> Wobei ich hier finde das 27.k HP für ne Deftank auf 80 nen bissl arg wenig sind. Soviel brauchte man zu 70er Zeiten bei Brutalus.
> 
> Je besser ein Tank (Critimu, Parry, Ausweichen) desto einfacher für den Heiler... Gerade bei Patchwerk wird es nur mit HP und Kritimmunität echt "nervig" wenn du jeden 2ten Hatefullkassierst!



27k? Haste dich da nich um schlappe 10k vertan? Zu BC Zeiten 27k.. Defftank.. näää, 17 vll


----------



## Lazarus07 (17. Februar 2009)

also zum ersten wird immer nach hp gefragt weil das am einfachsten ist um die tanks einzuschätzen 27k unbuffed find ich persönlich das min. was ein tank haben sollte um in naxx bestehen zukönnen

zum zweiten kennen sich die meisten leute garnicht mit parrien/ausweichen/blocken garnet aus deswegen fragen sie nach die hp oder gucken um sicher zugehn auf diverse seiten im internet nach

ich persönlich guck da mehr auf meine werte als auf die hp weil ich doch die erfahrung gemacht habe das diese hp tanks in der regel den dmg wie er kommt schlucken und somit viel mehr die heiler belasten


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Wieso haben Krieger Probleme beim Aggroaufbau?
> Selbst bei den heutigen DD-Manieren mit Antankzeiten von 0,5-1 sek hat der Kriegertank auch keine Probleme.



war auch nur auf einen Vorredner bezogen, der meinte:
Hätte eine Krieger zu viel Ausweichen, hätte er Probleme aggro aufzubauen.  

Eiegntlich hätte ich da nicht wirklich drauf eingehen sollen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (17. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir auszuweichen oder parrieren
> wenn dich der Boss one hittet?
> 
> Es ist klar das nach HP gefragt wird.
> ...






biene schrieb:


> Was bringt es dir 30k Hp zu haben,wenn jeder Schlag trifft und du nach 3 hit´s tot bist^^



Noch fragen?


----------



## Slavery (17. Februar 2009)

HP is das einfachste Vergleichsmittel und für "Nicht-Tanks" auch am einfachsten einzuschätzen.

Ich als Bäumchen werd auch nur nach Zaubermacht gefragt, wen interessiert schon mein Mana-Reg?


----------



## LongD (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich bin ja hier viel im WOW-Forum unterwegs, aber bin nur ein begeistertet Leser und kein Poster. 

Was man in diesem Forum immer liest ist einfach immer lustig.....so viel gespame über Sachen die keinen Sinn ergeben....

Zu diesem Thema wie auch bei so vielen anderen, geben SOOO viele Leute ihren Senf ab. Egal ob es jetzt stimmt oder nicht, ob man ne Ahnung hat oder nicht, hauptsache man hat was geschrieben. 

Ich wette über die Hälfte hier hat keine Ahnung vom Tanken aber muss posten (wie oben beschrieben). Gut vieleicht ist das auch ein innerer Zwang wie bei Blubb, aber das lassen wir jetzt mal dahin gestellt. 

BTT.:

Natürlich ist HP auf der einen Seite wichtig, aber wie auch schon erwähnt nicht das WICHTIGSTE!!!

Der MIX macht es aus!!!

So danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.

Ich habe FERTIG.


----------



## Akium (17. Februar 2009)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Bei uns auf dem Server wird beim Tank suchen eigentlich nur 2 Sachen abgefragt Critimmun und wieviel HP.




Sag den Leuten einfach, dass sie sich nen Druidentank suchen sollen, und in Zukunft andere Tankklassen nicht mit solchen sinnfreien undurchdachten Fragen belästigen sollen.. 

Wer nur auf HP und Kritimmunität schaut, offenbart nur, dass er schlichtweg keine Ahnung hat.. 
Willst du mit solchen Leuten raiden ?..


----------



## Zrthun (17. Februar 2009)

Edit @Vorposter: Wer nicht auf HP und critimunität schaut offenbart das er absolut keine Ahnung hat. Das sind die ersten und offensichtlichen Zeichen man kann nicht nen Tank nach NAX nehmen der nicht critimun ist außer man hat Lust frustrierende whipes zu erleben die schlicht durch crits verursacht wurden (RNG ftw). Und man sieht auch wenn ein Tank 22k life unbuffed hat, dann werden es die Heiler schwieriger bis in randomraids unmöglich haben.

Hm lass mich mal so sagen:

Ein Tank mit 50% avoidance und 20k HP gibts wohl im Spiel und glaub mir er ist beschissen zu heilen und bei Patcherk kannst du ihn wegwerfen.

Einen Tank mit 30k HP und 0% Avoidance gibt es nicht. Solche dämlichen Argumente.

Die Leute die tatsächlich verstärkt HP gehen machen das über Sockel. Man bekommt genug Avoidance über die sonstigen stats auf den Items das man auf keinen Fall Avoidance sockeln muss. Da sockelt man eher mal ein Mischsteinchen mit einem Offensiven Stat.
Ausdauer ist nicht alles das ist richtig, aber es ist verlässlich. Mehr Avoidance verhindert nicht das dich 3 Schläge hintereinander treffen und dich töten (außer man schiebt hit aus der Attack Table). Ausdauer natürlich auch nicht, aber Ausdauer gibt den Heilern Zeit dich in so einem Fall noch zu heilen.

Eine gute Taktik ist es einen Blick auf das Item zu werfen und zu schauen was man gegen was eintauscht (Rating Buster und Tank Points helfen) und dann abzuwägen. Auch wenn ich Ausdauer hoch rechne sind natürlich nicht 3 Ausdauer 2% Avoidanceverlust Wert. Das hängt aber auch immer vom Equip das man im Moment hat ab, gerade in Zeiten von DRs.


----------



## Monsterwarri (17. Februar 2009)

Die Antwort ist leicht.

Ich spiele einen Tank und die HP ist in jedem Fall nicht DAS wichtigste.
Ich mit meinem unbuffed 27k Life bin ein besserer Tank als der andere Tank aus unserer Gilde der mit seinem DK auf 32k HP kommt, weil meine Stats + Equip  besser sind. 
Was man natürlich auch nicht außer Acht lassen sollte ist der Encounter dem du dich stillst und natürlich noch wie viel Skill du als Tank besitzt.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (17. Februar 2009)

meine lieblingsfrage (an mich als feral druide) bei rdm-gruppen auf dem weg zur hero:

du sag mal meinst du nicht dass 20k life bißchen wenig sind???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Noch fragen?



Zeig mir ein Boss der 10k schläge bei einem Defftank macht!

Danke, gibts keinen -> setzen


----------



## Trockenbrot (17. Februar 2009)

Ich geb zu, ich hab jetzt nich jeden post gelesen. Aber hier mal meine Meinung die sich evtl. mit früheren Posts deckt:

*Ein Tank sollte auf eine gesunde Mischung der Werte achten!*
Dabei ist die Mischung je Klasse aber unterschiedlich!

Da ich bisher nur Krieger-Tank gespielt habe, kann ich erstmal nur für ihn sprechen. Palas und DKs dürften aber ähnlich sein.
Eine Hausnummer für einen noch nicht voll episch equipteten Krieger dürfte folgendes sein (unbuffed!):

Für Heros:
22k HP - ~35% FA - ~17% B

Für Raids:
25k HP - ~40% FA - ~20% B

Ein erstrebenswertes Ziel wäre (3.0.8):
+30k HP - ~45% FA - ~25% B

Wie man sieht, wächst beim Feintuning eher die HP als die Avoidance. Meiner Erfahrung nach, brauch man nicht mehr als 45% FA. Durch Raidbuffs wächst das Polster ohnehin gern auf 50%. Somit ist jeder 2. Hit resisted. Und nochmal jeder 4. hit wird im schaden reduziert. Das reicht vollkommen aus. Dann kann man getrost mehr auf HP setzen. Denn manchmal hat man einfach Pech und kassiert 3 heftige hits hintereinander. Dann sollte man nach möglichkeit immernoch stehen.

Ich selbst erreiche dieses Ziel im moment auch noch nicht ganz, aber fast! Für Sartarion + 1 Add (+Feuerschaden) reicht es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn es sich in den SNG Channels durchsetzten könnte das FA mit verwendet wird, wäre sicher vielen bei einer einschätzung der Tanks geholfen. 

Legende:
FA = Full Avoidance => Vollständige Schadensvermeidung => Ausweichen & Parrieren
B =  Blocken
(Englische Kürzel, da ja eh meist mit den englischen abgekürzt wird. Brauch man ja nicht noch mehr verwirrung reinbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

EDIT:



> Zeig mir ein Boss der 10k schläge bei einem Defftank macht!


Sogut wie jeder Raidboss kann dich für mehr als 10k klopfen. Natürlich nicht die standard hits. (ausser Flickwerk 25)
In Heros gibts auch den ein oder anderen, der mal glückliche hits landen kann. Hier sinds aber alles Spezialschläge, die in der Regel nicht zum ableben innerhalb von 3 Sekunden führen dürften. Wenn man aber keine Avoidance vorweisen kann, reicht das schnell aus um ins Gras zu beissen.


----------



## dannyl2912 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Mischung macht es.

Ich selbst bin auch Tank mit meiner Hexe. Raidbuffed und im bestimmten Klamotten (nein, keine Frostresi) schaffe ich es auf knapp über 30k HP. Für die Reiter eine Wohltat. Dazu bringt die Skillung noch mal 10% weniger Magieschaden und einen entsprechenden Ausdauer-Meta mit den 2% weniger Magieschaden machen sich bemerkbar. Der eingehende Schaden kann reduziert werden und den Heilern ein sicheres Polster um Sir Zielek zu heilen. Derletzt hatten wir einen neuen Hexer-Tank dabei, der das noch nie machen musste. Kein entsprechendes Gear und er lag schnell, obwohl er mit der Lady Blaumeux angefangen hat und alleine der Schattenschutzbuff einiges an Schaden frisst. Mehr kann man als Hexertank gar nicht machen. Das habe ich auch schon bei den Zwillingen in AQ und SW ähnlich gehandhabt, die feuerspuckenden Bosse bzw. Mobs machen das ebenfalls erforderlich (Feuertante bei Kael'thas und Leotheras).


----------



## Akium (17. Februar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Ein Tank mit 50% avoidance und 20k HP gibts wohl im Spiel und glaub mir er ist beschissen zu heilen und bei Patcherk kannst du ihn wegwerfen.




Dann versuch mal bitte das Equip für den ominösen Tank, den du da erwähnst zusammen zu bauen... 

Da musste dir schon verdammt viel Mühe geben, so ein Ungleichgewicht irgendwie theoretisch aus 80 er Items hinzubekommen. 

50 % avoid und 20 K...  das gibt keine Equipzusammenstellung her.   Schlichtweg Blödsinn.


----------



## Tomratz (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok.... nochmal für alle............. ich meine ich wiederhole mich nur ungern aber manchmal muß man immer und immer wieder alles durchkauen weil wieder einer kommt und nicht alles liest!
> 
> 1. Wer sich mit Tanks nicht auskennt wird weiter nach Crit und HP fragen einfach um sich selbst ein wenig zu beruhigen.
> 
> ...



Hm, kann es sein dass sich hier jemand bissi angepisst fühlt und leicht die Contenance verliert?

1. Leute die sich mit DD's oder Heilern nicht auskennen, werden weiterhin nach dps und hps fragen 
2. Wissen das wirklich *alle* Tanks
3. Geb ich dir recht

Auch ich wiederhole mich ungern, sage aber trotzdem noch mal:

Ein Vollpfosten als Tank, der meinetwegen xy an HP hat nützt mir gar nüscht, wenn er nicht in der Lage ist seinen Char zu spielen und
mir als Heiler damit das Überleben (und damit natürlich auch seines) unmöglich macht.

Der Tank, mit dem ich meistens in Heroinis geh (Naxx war leider noch nicht, keine Zeit) hat knapp 27k an HP und trotzdem habe ich in aller Regel keinerlei Probleme ihn locker am Leben zu halten. Da hatte ich bei anderen Tanks mit wesentlich mehr HP schon mal grössere Probleme. 
Mana ist dann auch noch genug vorhanden um nebenbei die manchmal etwas lernresistenten DD's noch mitzuheilen. Klare Prämisse ist für mich aber, der Tank muss stehenbleiben, soll lieber n DD ins Gras beissen, den kann ich wieder rezzen, den Tank nicht mehr, denn sobald der um ist, krieg ich höchstwahrscheinlich innerhalb Sekunden den finalen Onehit.

Es ist wie im richtigen Leben, jeden Tag wird ne andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, Vorgestern warens die DD's, Gestern die Heiler und
Heute sind halt die Tanks dran.

Jeder vernünftige *Gruppenspieler* wird seine Beurteilung der anderen nicht nur an so simplen Stats wie DPS, HPS oder HP fest-
machen. Auch wenns mal wehtut zu erfahren, dass die Gruppe die man sich ausgesucht hat eben nicht soooo optimal war. Schwamm
drüber, die guten auf die FL die schlechten vergisst man schnell wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maurolotschi (17. Februar 2009)

Karoluss schrieb:


> Und nur mal so als Tipp: Wenn der Tank viel Schaden bekommt, gibt es auch noch sowas wie sheepen, froschen, eisfallen, stunnen usw. . Jaja, Crowd Control gibbet noch, dat ist nicht abgeschafft worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist etwas, was mir extrem aufgefallen ist: zu BC-Zeiten wurde jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder CC genutzt, der vorhanden war. wenn eine 5er-Gruppe vor dir stand, deine dd's waren mage, hunter, rogue und noch nen druiden-heiler, dann wurde das wildtier gesleept, 3 targets gesapt, gesheept und in die eisfalle gesperrt.
Heute steht man vor einer Gruppe mit 5 Mobs, der Tank springt rein, die DD's bomben, und weiter geht's. Tanken war noch nie so einfach, Mobs waren noch nie so einfach. Es ist gar kein CC mehr nötig...
Wenn ich da an die Zeit zurück denke, wo man im Echsenkessel manchmal diese 2 Myrmidonen-Wachen hatte, die CC-immun waren, und an denen man beinahe gewipet ist... gibt's alles nicht mehr *seufz*
vote 4 anspruchsvolle inis und raids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marco901 (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo.

Ich spiel selber ein Tank (Krieger) & kenne die Fragen. 

Selbs achte ich neben mein Critimmun & Parry etc auch auf Ausdauer, jedoch ist es schwer mit naxx10er epic's auf die Deffwertung zu kommen die man brauch, somit kann ICH nicht auf Ausdauer Sockeln. Jedoch nehm ich Deff+Ausdauer steine & Ausweichen etc. Auf vielen Epix sind Parry etc drauf, aber haben selten Blaue sockel (für leute wie mich, die den sockelbonus mitsockeln) sehr schade.... wennn ich sehe dass Tanks die schlechteres Eq haben als ich mehr HP haben, weilse Ausdauer sockeln, eher mitgenommen werden (zwar is die enttäuschung meist groß) finde ich sehr Traurig. 

Die mischung muss stimmen, wenn du z.b 32K Unbuffed hasst aber dafür 16% Parry etc hass, bringt dich das auch nich weiter.... weil so schnell wie du DMG frisst,  kannse nich unbedingt heilen. Deswegen verzicht evt lieber auf 2 -3K aber sockel ausweichen & parry mit. Somit hat man es dann drauf mit Equipt. 



MfG Zorak
Mug'Thol Horde Tauren Krieger


----------



## Akium (17. Februar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Edit @Vorposter: Wer nicht auf HP und critimunität schaut offenbart das er absolut keine Ahnung hat. Das sind die ersten und offensichtlichen Zeichen man kann nicht nen Tank nach NAX nehmen der nicht critimun ist außer man hat Lust frustrierende whipes zu erleben die schlicht durch crits verursacht wurden (RNG ftw).



Sorry.. dass nen Tank kritimmun zu sein hat, ist Gesetz....Punkt.   

Danach muss man nimmer fragen. 

Ich frag nen Hunter auch nicht, ob er Pfeile dabei hat. 


Musst hier nun keinem ernsthaft erklären, was passieren kann wenn nen Tank nicht kritimmun ist.. LOL.



Derweiteren stand in meinem Post: "wer NUR auf kritimmun und HP schaut....."


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Die Leute die tatsächlich verstärkt HP gehen machen das über Sockel. Man bekommt genug Avoidance über die sonstigen stats auf den Items das man auf keinen Fall Avoidance sockeln muss. Da sockelt man eher mal ein Mischsteinchen mit einem Offensiven Stat.
> Ausdauer ist nicht alles das ist richtig, aber es ist verlässlich. Mehr Avoidance verhindert nicht das dich 3 Schläge hintereinander treffen und dich töten. Ausdauer natürlich auch nicht, aber Ausdauer gibt den Heilern Zeit dich in so einem Fall noch zu heilen.



Einfaches Beispiel - Tank mit 26k und 30% avoid gegen tank mit 30k und 20% avoid  (beide unbuffed)

Tank 1 weicht fast (!) jedem dritten schlag aus - Tank 2 jedem 5ten

Meinst du da wirklich dass die 4k Leben, in einem Kampf, der sagen wir mal gute 5-6 Minuten dauert, ernsthaft im
Vorteil ist ? Ich denke nicht.  

Und auch wenn da wirkliche Hämmer durchkommen - so ist es wieder klassenabhängig. zB  kassierst
du als Pala unter 30% reduzierten Schaden, der in dem Fall zB die 4k HP Unterschied buffern kann.
Oder anders gesagt - wenn du sagt die 4k machen den Unterschied ob der tank whiped oder
eben noch2k Leben hat - so stimmt das nur bedingt.


----------



## Rohen1107 (17. Februar 2009)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> also zum ersten wird immer nach hp gefragt weil das am einfachsten ist um die tanks einzuschätzen 27k unbuffed find ich persönlich das min. was ein tank haben sollte um in naxx bestehen zukönnen
> 
> zum zweiten kennen sich die meisten leute garnicht mit parrien/ausweichen/blocken garnet aus deswegen fragen sie nach die hp oder gucken um sicher zugehn auf diverse seiten im internet nach
> 
> ich persönlich guck da mehr auf meine werte als auf die hp weil ich doch die erfahrung gemacht habe das diese hp tanks in der regel den dmg wie er kommt schlucken und somit viel mehr die heiler belasten



27k hp unbuffed für naxx.... ich weiss nicht was du rauchst aber nimm weniger ich hab mit crit immun und 22k unbuffed komplett naxx weggetankt wie soll man sich in heros so weit eq das man auf derart hohe hp kommt es sei denn man ist nen vollhorst und sockelt alles auf hp

und naja ich finde die sockelgeschichte pille palle wenns nen blauer sockel is kommt da kein ausweichen rein und wenns nen roter iss keine ausdauer und ob man dann mischfarben benutzt iss jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Februar 2009)

Kürzlich war ich HDZ 4 HC mit einem Tankadin. Er hatte selfbuffed 19.5k HP. War aber kein Problem, da er von den restlichen Stats genug hatte!! Der Heiler hatte normales Naxx 10 EQ und hatte keine Porbleme den Tank am Leben zu halten...


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Also mit den drops und den Emblemen aus den hero inis, sowie Ruf Belohnungen  - kommst du ohne VZ etc - problemlos auf 25k unbuffed - und das ohne gross
Ausdauer zu sockeln.

22k unbuffed naxx finde ich persönlich zu wenig.


----------



## Ascanius (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hauen? Nein! Ich bin grad über dein Beispiel amüsiert!
> 
> Du hast vergessen das es nicht nur Ausdauer sondern auch Blocken, Parry, Ausweichen gibt!
> 
> ...



hehe daran muss ich mich einfach beteiligen^^

Vergesst nicht Technik und... 
wie stumpf es auch seien mag... Größe^^


----------



## EviLKeX (17. Februar 2009)

Naja HP sind eigentlich nicht verkehrt aber hab schon Leute getroffen die zar massig HP hatten jedoch viel zu viel dmg rein bekommen haben. Ein gesundes mittelmaß sollten man finden ^^


----------



## Shurkien (17. Februar 2009)

In den Elitegilden ist das so aufgeteilt, dass einige tanks voll auf Stats gehen und einige voll auf Live
Siehe Kungen.
Seine Stats sind im eigentlich relativ Schnuppe
Er geht volle Pulle auf's Live


----------



## Rohen1107 (17. Februar 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Also mit den drops und den Emblemen aus den hero inis, sowie Ruf Belohnungen  - kommst du ohne VZ etc - problemlos auf 25k unbuffed - und das ohne gross
> Ausdauer zu sockeln.
> 
> 22k unbuffed naxx finde ich persönlich zu wenig.



mag ja sein aber wer stellt sich hin und rennt 3 monate jeden tag heros um rdy zu sein für ne ini die man mit rar equipten leuten fast cleart 

das wahr zu bc zeiten notwendig wotlk is von der schwierigkeit und der größe des kontents sowohl was hc inis als auch raids angeht nen witz


----------



## wlfbck (17. Februar 2009)

Flying-Neo schrieb:


> und damit wurde eigentlich alles gesagt! nur hp bringt es nicht  die msichung muss stimmen!
> 
> Mfg.Neo



jain. bei gutem equip steigt das leben eines tanks parallel zu den anderen stats, dh die frage nach dem leben sagt dir gleichzeitig meistens auch (bei mir warens bis jetzt 95% der fälle) die allgemeine qualität des equips. da zB das blaue crafting equipment nur aus nen bisschen leben und nem haufen deff besteht (und deswegen auch ncih toll is) kann man damit doch recht gut sortieren. crit immunität braucht man aber denke ich auf 80 nicht mehr fragen, ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen tank gesehen (bis auf die ersten 2wochen nachdem ich 80 war, aber das zählt nicht wirklich^^) der zumindest das nicht hingekriegt hat, siehe blaues crafting-equipment^^

@rohen:
"3monate jeden tag inis" is schwer übertrieben, eher 2wochen jeden tag inis, dann haste genug marken. und naxx kann man ja als offtank mitgehen, da is das nich ganz so schlimm mit dem life.


----------



## abe15 (17. Februar 2009)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Also da ich gerade selber einen Tank hoch spiele wollte euch zu dem Thema was fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wir haben bei Sartharion + 3 Adds die Erfahrung gemacht das der Tank von Sartharion (bei uns ein Druide) so viel Ausdauer wie nur möglich braucht!
Unser Tank kommt normal auf gut 45k Hp, da Sartharion aber seinen Debuff hat sind es im Kampf schon nurnoch 34k. Wir hatten oft genug das Problem das Sartharion einen 30k Feueratem rausgehaun hat und gleich danach noch ein Meleehit kam. Hätte unser Tank da nur 33k Hp gehabt wäre auch das nicht unser Firstkill geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also JA, Hp ist recht wichtig, wenn auch nicht bei allen Encountern!


----------



## Zenti (17. Februar 2009)

ich finde man muss unterschiedliche Ausrüstungsniveaus beachten.
Wenn ein Tank mit grünen Sachen (is ja grundsätzlich nicht schlimm) krampfhaft nur Items mit +Ausdauer und nichts anderem drauf an hat, ist das trotz hoher HP natürlich schlecht.
Wenn ein tank allerdings voll Blau oder gar episch ausgestattet ist und sich die Frage stellt, welche Sockel er nehmen soll, sollte die antwort ganz klar +Ausdauer sein aus den schon häufig genannten gründen.
Ausnahmen stellen natürlich eineige Encounter wie Sarth. mit 2 oder mehr adds dar, wo man als tank schn mal das ein oder andere eigentlich bessere item durch ein anderes mit mehr ausdauer austauschen muss um auf max HP zu kommen.


----------



## Chelrid (17. Februar 2009)

gabs bei blocken, ausweichen und parieren nicht mal irgendwie nen gesamtwert den man haben sollte? - hat mir nen arbeitskollegen mal gesagt.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (17. Februar 2009)

Also unser MT hat in etwa 2k Hp weniger als die anderen der Top Gilden jedoch im vergleich dazu immer ~5% mehr Avoid


Mir ist das als Heiler eig egal wie der Tank EQ ist hauptsache ich schaff es ihn zu heilen ;D


----------



## Zrthun (17. Februar 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Einfaches Beispiel - Tank mit 26k und 30% avoid gegen tank mit 30k und 20% avoid  (beide unbuffed)
> 
> Tank 1 weicht fast (!) jedem dritten schlag aus - Tank 2 jedem 5ten
> 
> ...



Die UNterschiede sind an den Haaren herbeigezogen, mehr brauch ich eig dazu nicht sagen. Aber dennoch lies meinen kompletten Post und geh davon aus das die Unterschiede realistisch sind. Hast du btw schonmal was von DRs gehört? Die Aufgabe eines Tanks ist es nicht hauptsächlich wenig Schaden zu bekommen sondern in erster Linie zu überleben.

Irgendwo hat noch ein Held geschrieben es gäbe keine 10k Schläge bei einem def... Die gibt es z.B. bei Patchwerk und wenn man bestimmte Achivements macht will ich gar nicht davon anfangen.

Dann an Akium sicherlich ist es schwierig es so unausbalanciert zusammenzustellen darum gings aber auch an sich nicht lies meinen Post mal. Und selbst wenn du NUR geschrieben hast ist das egal. Denn diese Werte reichen oft aus um zu wissen ob er bereit ist während Avoidance Werte eben nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Athrag (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und wenn du ein paar mal in Inis warst haste ja auch "deine" Heiler in der FL! Dann bilde doch mit einem ne Gruppe und dreh den Spieß um!
> 
> *Dann fragst du: So du bist DD? Wieviel DPS fährst du an der Puppe, in ner Instanz ungebufft, gebufft, mit Bufffood, ohne Klamotten, ohne Klamotten mit bufffood, mit Klamotten ohne Waffe........................................*



Made my day!

Ich frag zwar auch als DD die DDs was für DPS sie fahren wenn ich nen Raid aufbaue aber das mit mit Klamotten ohne Klamotten mit Buffs und ohne Klamotten usw...
Nice one!
muss ich mal anfangen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 naja und zum Tread, ist ja schon alles gesagt worden, die Mischung machts wie überall sonst auch, seis beim Heilen und den Stats, beim DMG und den stats oder im RL bei was auch immer.


----------



## Rohen1107 (17. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> @rohen:
> "3monate jeden tag inis" is schwer übertrieben, eher 2wochen jeden tag inis, dann haste genug marken. und naxx kann man ja als offtank mitgehen, da is das nich ganz so schlimm mit dem life.



hm also für mich als mensch der .... naja geld verdienen muss dauert es tatsächlich so lange und als sek tank mitzugehen setzt trotzdem vorraus das jmd der mehr vorarbeit geleistet hat den mt macht

es sei den es geht nach der technik 5 tanks so du übernimmst wenn der 3te tot iss ^^


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> gabs bei blocken, ausweichen und parieren nicht mal irgendwie nen gesamtwert den man haben sollte? - hat mir nen arbeitskollegen mal gesagt.



ja - er meinte wahrscheinlich bzgl. crush immunität


----------



## Borberat (17. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein Boss der 10k schläge bei einem Defftank macht!
> 
> Danke, gibts keinen -> setzen



Was ist los Blubb? jetzt wirds sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Boss keine 10k Schläge macht brauch man auch nicht mehr als 20k HP...
also eigentlich tut das nichts zu Sache ^^


----------



## Chelrid (17. Februar 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> ja - er meinte wahrscheinlich bzgl. crush immunität




das gibts doch aber seit 3.0 nicht, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Athrag (17. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Also wir haben bei Sartharion + 3 Adds die Erfahrung gemacht das der Tank von Sartharion (bei uns ein Druide) so viel Ausdauer wie nur möglich braucht!
> Unser Tank kommt normal auf gut 45k Hp, da Sartharion aber seinen Debuff hat sind es im Kampf schon nurnoch 34k. Wir hatten oft genug das Problem das Sartharion einen 30k Feueratem rausgehaun hat und gleich danach noch ein Meleehit kam. Hätte unser Tank da nur 33k Hp gehabt wäre auch das nicht unser Firstkill geworden
> 
> 
> ...


Achja ist mir grade noch so beim weiterlesen gekommen..
Sartarion mit 3 Adds macht gerne auch mal so 75k Feueratem.. da ist eher die Reaktion der Heiler und vor allem das ausnutzen und rotieren der CD gefrgt als reine HP,
klar ist HP nicht verkehrt aber das ist definitiv nicht der Knackpunkt in dem Fight..

€dit meinte noch das ganze sei Offtopic ausserdem gings hier ja nicht darum was ein Tank braucht um Sartarion 3D zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp_ (17. Februar 2009)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> ... 27k unbuffed find ich persönlich das min. was ein tank haben sollte um in naxx bestehen zukönnen



Zum Glück können die Leute in meinen Raid alle nicht lesen, sonst hätte sie alle schon gemerkt das ich die nicht habe, und wir Naxx gar nicht machen können.


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Die UNterschiede sind an den Haaren herbeigezogen, mehr brauch ich eig dazu nicht sagen.



nein - sind sie ganz sicher nicht. Der Punkt ist eh ein andere - nämlich den Unterschied zu anschaulich zu illustreiren.
Mit 1 % avoid differenz - wohl eher schlechter nachvollziehbar ^^




Zrthun schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe eines Tanks ist es nicht hauptsächlich wenig Schaden zu bekommen sondern in erster Linie zu überleben.



Ich glaube du hast vom Tank genau gar nichts verstanden.


----------



## 13101987 (17. Februar 2009)

^^
Ich komm auf 25.4 K leben und bin in Naxx Hero usw MT
Naja, mein Heiler muss wohl Saugut sein um mich im Bosskampf am Leben zu halten.....


Mal im ernst Jungs, ich finde HP schon wichtig, aber Avoid ist wichtiger....
So trifft mich im Durschnitt nur jeder zweite Schlag und dieser wird geblockt, was bei dem nochmal 2k Schaden weniger sind.
Ich glaube, damit bin ich angenehmer zu heilen, als ein Tank, der nur auf HP geht und bei dem es Glück ist, ob er pariert usw oder nicht....
Nehmen wir mal Flickwerk auf Hero.
Was ist dort wohl schöner, ein Tank der 42k Leben gebufft hat und bei dem jeder Schlag durch kommt oder ein Tank der gebufft 32k Leben hat und bei dem Flickwerk bis zu 10 mal zuhauen muss um ihn zu treffen, was bedeutet, dass die anderen Tanks in der Zeit nicht geschlagen werden und die Heiler somit ein wenig mehr Luft haben?
Naja, bestimmt der 42k Leben Tank bei dem jeder Schlag durchgeht....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athrag (17. Februar 2009)

Lazarus07 schrieb:


> also zum ersten wird immer nach hp gefragt weil das am einfachsten ist um die tanks einzuschätzen *27k unbuffed find ich persönlich das min*. was ein tank haben sollte um in naxx bestehen zukönnen
> 
> zum zweiten kennen sich die meisten leute garnicht mit parrien/ausweichen/blocken garnet aus deswegen fragen sie nach die hp oder gucken um sicher zugehn auf diverse seiten im internet nach
> 
> ich persönlich guck da mehr auf meine werte als auf die hp weil ich doch die erfahrung gemacht habe das diese hp tanks in der regel den dmg wie er kommt schlucken und somit viel mehr die heiler belasten



Wohahahaha und das sag ein 80er Warri mit 70er Gladisachen an oO
nimmst du dich sicherheitshalber auch nicht mit nach Naxx?
ogog Equipflame inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I <3 Buffedforen!


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> nein - sind sie ganz sicher nicht. Der Punkt ist eh ein andere - nämlich den Unterschied zu anschaulich zu illustreiren.
> Mit 1 % avoid differenz - wohl eher schlechter nachvollziehbar ^^


Trotzdem hinkt der Vergleich.
Der HP-Unterschied war 4K
Der avoid-Unterschied 10%

Das Problem ist halt: Wieviele Äpfel muß man nehmen, damit sie besser schmecken als Birnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (17. Februar 2009)

Also möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben *g*
Ich bin seit Level 60 DK Tank und habe sobald nicht vor es aufzugeben.
Hier ein Beispiel: 
Ich komme unbuffed auf ca ~70% avoid und 27k Hp
Raidbuffed mit Food und Flasks etc. Habe ich ca 75-80% avoid und 35k HP
(und wem jetzt meine Signatur ins Auge sticht, sollte beachten, dass Xchar die Gargoyle Rune und Frostpräsens nicht mit aufzeichnet!
Leider bin ich im Arsenal auch in Blutpräsenz zu sehen, sollte am Rüstungswert auffallen.
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Zanthania)


...und jetzt zum eigentlichen Beispiel:

Patchwerk hero-> Recount resettet und auf "Schaden genommen" gestellt.
Habe am Ende des Kampfes weniger Schaden als BEIDE anderen Tanks zusammengenommen.
Und da unser Raidleiter ein AddOn einschaltet, was die Hatefuls in den Chat postet, sah es während dem Kampf ca so aus:

Zanthania[ausweichen]
----------[geblockt(12634)]
Zanthania[parrieren]
----------[24891]
Zanthania[parrieren]
----------[parrieren]
Zanthania[ausweichen]
----------[23916]
Zanthania[22345]
----------[21498]
Folge: HP ist nicht alles, habe hinterher viele Whispers von Heilern bekommen, dass sie begeistert waren wie einfach es ist mich als Hateful-Schwamm zu heilen.
~So Long,
                  Zantha


----------



## nrg (17. Februar 2009)

Was nutzt es mir als Tank wenn ich 4 von 5 Schlägen ausweiche, der 5. aber mich in Grund und Boden haut? Es kommt immer auf den Mix der Werte an, Crushimmun muss man heute nicht mehr sein, crushen tun nur noch Mobs die 4 Level über dir sind.

ich komme mit dem Pala gebufft auf 35k HP und einiges an avoid und trotzdem gibt es bei uns Pfeifen die meinen das würde nicht reichen, naj wenn sie mich nicht wollen sollen sie es sein lassen.


----------



## Lazarus07 (17. Februar 2009)

Athrag schrieb:


> Wohahahaha und das sag ein 80er Warri mit 70er Gladisachen an oO
> nimmst du dich sicherheitshalber auch nicht mit nach Naxx?
> ogog Equipflame inc
> 
> ...



sorry aber das zeig mir wieder das du null plan hast  weil du gerade bei buffed nach geguckt hast und du es voll verpeilt hast das die daten da nicht aktuell sind  gz 


@Rohen1107 auf 27k zukommen dauert keine 3 monate durch heros und marken locker machbar und pls ich geh auch arbeiten solche komentare kannste in zukumpft stecken lassen


----------



## dannyl2912 (17. Februar 2009)

Mit CC in den Instanzen war das noch richtig schön. Es wird hoffentlich bald wieder kommen. Doch wie man heute sieht, müsste eine Gruppe x Priester dabei haben um in den meisten Instanzen besonders in Naxx Untote zu fesseln. Als Hexe habe ich in BC meinen Bann-Knopf in Reichweite gehabt, heute muss ich ihn mir bei Kel'thuzad rauslegen um übernommene Bäumchen zu bannen. Mit dem Fear hält es sich ähnlich. Ab und an durfte ich auch mal fearen, heute nur noch übernommene.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. Februar 2009)

Nach HP fragen die gleichen Deppen die auch nach DPS fragen.

Ausweichen, parieren, blocken ?  Was´n das ? Kann man das essen ?

Ich finde dieses Abfragen nur noch dumm.

Mein Tank hat nebenbei bemerkt 29K Leben (ungebufft), 550 Verteid. und genug in ausweichen, 
parieren und blocken investiert.

Ich hab schon Tanks mit 40 K Leben gesehen, die bei Flickwerk in 3 Sekunden tot waren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mezo (17. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir auszuweichen oder parrieren
> wenn dich der Boss one hittet?
> 
> Es ist klar das nach HP gefragt wird.
> ...


nein kann er nicht. auch sind deine angeben mehr als übertrieben oO


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ok.... nochmal für alle............. ich meine ich wiederhole mich nur ungern aber manchmal muß man immer und immer wieder alles durchkauen weil wieder einer kommt und nicht alles liest!
> 
> *Und Skill kann man nicht abfragen!!!!! Kennt er den Boss? Ja! Vielleicht kriegt er es trotzdem nicht mit der Taktik hin. Oder er kann alles aber ist halber blau und völlig übernächtigt! Und das kann auch ÜBER ZEIT geschehen!! Das er dann einfach nachläßt! Und? Jetzt?*






Jesbi schrieb:


> Hallo??
> 
> Du schreibst das er gut tankt, aber öfters Bier holen geht und nach eigener Aussage seid 24h zockt, dann aber in der nächsten Ini, Donnerknall und ähnliches ausbleibt, da ist wohl ein Zusammenhang naheliegend und hat nicht weiter mit den Werten zu tuen.
> Vielleicht selber mal lesen, anstsatt sowas abzulassen,
> mfg



Erstmal gings um die Werte..... dann darum, dass man Skill nicht Abfragen kann. Und später darum das selbst ein Tank mit guten Equip & Skill irgendwann mal so absacken kann! Schön das du für dich einen Zusammenhang entdeckt hast! Leider bist du nicht Kolumbus! Denn das Neuland das du gefunden hast war meine Kernaussage die ich dir angeblich Schuldig blieb!



Tomratz schrieb:


> Hm, kann es sein dass sich hier jemand bissi angepisst fühlt und leicht die Contenance verliert?



geringfügig ja....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (17. Februar 2009)

Dass ihr immer alle so zu Extremen neigt... ^^


Es gibt keinen Tank mit 40 K der NULL Avoid hat, und somit JEDEN Schlag frisst..

Es gibt genausowenig nen Tank mit 20 K der 50 % Full-Avoid hat.... 

Allein das erreichbare Equip gibt eine gewisse Bandbreite vor.  Man müsste sich schon mordsmäßig anstrengen um irgend so einen Extremfall über irgend ein besonderes exotisches Equip hinzubekommen.... 


Die Bandbreite liegt eher so das nen gemittelter HP Wert irgendwo  bei sagen wir mal 27,5 K liegt und round 40 % Fullavoid + Blocken. 

Der eine geht ab dann eher in Richtung Avoid , der andere in Richtung HP. 

Dann könnte man diskutieren, ob es einem lieber ist..  30 K bei 40 %...  oder  27,5 K bei 43 % zu haben... und selbst die Diskussion ist völlig überflüssig, weil beide Varianten nahezu gleichwertig sind.  

Desweiteren sagt das Verhältnis HP/Avoid nichts darüber aus, ob sich der Tank über solche durchaus wichtigen Werte wie Waffenkunde oder Trefferwertung Gedanken gemacht hat. 
Auch diese Werte gehören in nen vernünftiges Equip in nem gesunden Verhältnis rein.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Februar 2009)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Also da ich gerade selber einen Tank hoch spiele wollte euch zu dem Thema was fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin.
Ich glaube das wird von vielen Seiten falsch verstanden.
Wenn ich nach einem Tank mit 29k Leben unbuffed Frage der Critimmun ist, dann bezieht sich der Wert des Lebens natürlich auf dementsprechend hohes Equip.
Wenn der Tank dann wirklich immer so schnell umkippt reicht ein kleiner Blick in die Armory um zu sehen ob es grobe Equipfehler gibt (zu geringe Parrier-, Ausweich-, oder Blockwertung) - was in dieser extreme ab WOTLK eigentlich garnicht mehr vorkommen kann!

Das ist wie die Frage nach DPS bei DDs. Auch hier wird zum Beispiel ein Wert von mindestens 2.0k gefordert. Movement und Klassenverständnis werden aber auch vorausgesetzt! 

Kannst du dir vorstellen wie lange es dauern würde dementsprechend formulierte Suchanfragen mit eventuellen Randoms auszudiskutieren?
"1 Tank für Naxx 25er. 29k Life und Critimmun. Blocken min. 27%, Parrieren 38%, Ausweichen 39% - auf jeden Fall eine Schadensreduktion von 89% overall oder equivalent".
Werte sind frei erfunden. Ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aga7 (17. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen !
Ich denke, die Mehrheit hier hat es schon richtig erkannt und wieder gegeben:
Die Mischung machts !
Leider lassen sich aufgrund der doch sehr einseitigen Abfragen "wieviel HP", die auch der Einfachheit halber so gefragt werden, einige Tanks dazu hinreißen, nur noch mit HP-Steinen zu sockeln. Die glänzen dann z.B. mit 30k HP, bekommen aber so ziemlich jeden Schlag des Bosses ab. Das aber nur so lange, bis die Heiler oom sind oder einfach nicht mehr nachkommen mit der Heilung.
Besser ist da ein gesundes Maß an Parieren, Ausweichen und Blocken dabei zu haben. Das verschafft den Heilern (Dem Heiler) auch mal ne kleine Verschnaufpause oder rettet Leben :-).

In der Praxis wird es wahrscheinlich weiter bei diesen HP-Abfragen für Tanks bleiben, weil der Rest für viele Nicht-Tanks schwer zu beurteilen ist (offensichtlich wissen das sogar einige Tanks nicht).

Findet ihr einen Krieger-Tank, der ca. 25 k HP hat und seine Sockel auch mit Ausweichen und Parieren belegt habt, trefft ihr eine gute Wahl.

Dagegen lasst die Finger von Tanks, die über 28 k HP haben und sämtliche Sockelplätze mit Ausdauersteinen voll haben (alternativ nehmt ihr einfach nen weiteren Heiler mit^^)

Allerdings bringen die Standardwerte der hochwertigeren Rüstung schon einiges an Ausweichen, Parieren usw. mit, was nicht erst gesockelt werden muss.

Also nochmal Fazit:
Die Mischung machts!


----------



## Eddishar (17. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar, und da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir reden:

Avoidance-Werte sind ebenso wichtig, wie HP. Nur auf HP zu achten und am besten jegliche Sockelboni zu verachten, halte ich für das Dümmste, was ein Tank tun kann. Bei BC hat man das schon bei einigen Boss-Encountern gesehen, die unseren Max-HP-Krieger einfach so aus den Socken gehauen haben, unseren kleineren Avoidance-Tank aber schön überleben ließen, obwohl er fast 2k weniger HP hatte.

Nur auf Ausweichen/Parieren/Blocken zu gehen ist sicher auch falsch, weil man ein Polster braucht, aber mehr HP, mehr Einstecken, wie der zweite Poster hier sagte, heißt oftmals auch: weniger Avoidance, mehr Schaden ... gleicht sich oftmals mehr aus, als häufiger auszuweichen.


----------



## Dubstep (17. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde noch nie gefragt wieviel HP ich habe wenn ich mal irgendwo sehe das noch Tank gebraucht wird und die Kollegen aus Gilde gerade was anderes machen.

Komme unbuffed auf 28,6k HP mit kompletten Gear aus 25er Raidinstanzen ... also 213 Itemlevel und höher. Buffed erreicht ich im Raid 36,8k HP. Bis jetzt hat sich kein Einziger bei mir beschwerd! Im Gegenteil! Sogar Lob das ich angenehm zum heilen bin und es ziemlich flott geht. Auch die 102,4% Avoid erreich, wenn auch nur knapp.

Bin Palatank, aber das sieht man eh in der Signatur. Hab jetzt nur 600 HP weniger weil ich Stangenwaffe anhabe weil ich gestern noch etwas skillen gehen wollte :-)

lg Alex


----------



## Tomratz (17. Februar 2009)

> scrätcher: geringfügig ja....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ja mal vorkommen, besonders wenn Leute, die von der Klasse keine Ahnung haben, dann kräftig
mitdiskutieren wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altglienicker (17. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Mehr HP mehr einstecken.




"mehr HP mehr einstecken" was ein schrott, hast n tank was weiß ich seine 25k HP +/-
und kaum Parr,Ausw. & Blocken da steht der mit 22k HP Tank der bei den werten mehr hat um einiges Länger.

Hatte vor nem Monat sone Situation, 44 Life von raid buffed 27k bei Heigan der Unreine und hab 5 sec lang
dank parr,ausw. & blocken überlebt (hatte derzeit diese werte zusammen gerechnet fast 70%).
Der nachteil derzeit is beim krieger noch je höher ausweichen 'nd so destoweniger wut reg aba das is auch bald geschichte.


----------



## Kennyxd (17. Februar 2009)

hots heilen eh immer, mir wurst ob der tank ausweicht oder net, auf tank items ist genug parry usw. drauf, da kann man ruhig alles mit ausdauer pflastern


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ps:  Keine Sorge, ich bin ein Lieber Kerl der alles im Griff hat, meine Aussagen hier sind nur Spassig zu nehmen und füllen nur die Lücken dieses Beitrags.



Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen!^^ Du kannst dich auch selbst mal auf die Schippe nehmen und das Zeug von einer gesunden Einstellung! ;-)



Ascanius schrieb:


> hehe daran muss ich mich einfach beteiligen^^
> 
> Vergesst nicht Technik und...
> wie stumpf es auch seien mag... Größe^^



Das ist absolut nicht stumpf! "Größe" haben wir als "Critimmun" eingesetzt und in stillschweigender Übereinkunft bestimmt und ohne darüber zu reden einfach vorrausgesetzt das jeder weiß:

"Ist da nicht die Anforderung erfüllt, ist es egal was man skillt, es wird wohl die letzte Einladung gewesen sein!" XD


----------



## Sethek (17. Februar 2009)

Es gibt im momentanen content genau zweieinhalb Kämpfe, bei denen max-HP überhaupt interessant sind, und zwar den berüchtigten Sartharion mit vollem add-Programm, Flickwerk und, wenn der raid Sch... baut, Malygos. Vielleicht kann man noch Maexxna dazuzählen, aber auch nur, wenn die HoT-Heiler zu wenig SP haben oder Nasebohren.

Für alle andere Kämpfe bringen Dir mehr HP nur eins: Sie helfen, daß Heilerfehler nicht tödlich werden. Aktiv den ankommenden Schaden reduzieren tun HP nicht.

Als Todesritter ist man ja eher ein avoidtank, aber nach dem der HP-Irrsinn auch auf meinem Server weite Kreise zieht, hab ich für randomgruppen jetzt ein Trottelbusterequip. Genau 540 def, und alles, wirklich alles auf Ausdauer ausgerichtet. Als Skillung natürlich Blut/Unheilig, dann hab ich zwar keinen Lichritter, aber dafür nochmal 2% mehr Ausdauer. 

So kassier ich zwar deutlich mehr Schaden, bekomm aber mit meinen knapp 31k unbuffed viel öfter die roter-Teppich-Behandlung. Wenn der content schwerer wär, würd ich das nicht machen, aber nachdems auch so langt und die Leut zwar keine Ahnung vom tanken haben aber trotzdem nach den HP fragen, brauch ich mich nicht ärgern.


----------



## judgmentday (17. Februar 2009)

Ok also ich spiele seid gut 3 jahren und habe im laufe der zeit so gut wie alles an tanks geheilt was rum läuft ich sage es kommt individuell auf die klasse an und dann die mischung das ist es einzig und alleine die mischung !

Nehmen wir einen Prot-Pala: Der Protti braucht neben der Crit-Immunität und dem gesunden ploster an HP auch ne gesunde blockwertung als pala kann so viel zusätzlichen schaden verhindern ausweichen und parieren sind auch gute stas aber ich würde mein augenmerk immer auf Blocken richten als Paladin da das meine stärkste schadens Deziemierung ist die besitz durch skills und equip lässt sich ein guter wert erreichen erst wen ich den hab würde ich wieter die anderen werte pushen auch hp

Und ein Feral-Tank-Druide neben dem ausgesprochen hohen rüssi wert und dem extrem hp werten die druiden haben brauchen sie doch trotzdem einen guten ausweichwert da bringt blocken nix ausweichen ist genau so wichtig für nen dudu wie hp find finde also auch hier lässt sich darüber so mancher schaden verhindern und man wird so viel heil freundlicher für den raid.(oder die grp)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ein deff warri: die warris haben es so gesehen am schwersten weil sie wirklich alle werte auf ein gesundes maß bringen sollten also neben der crit immunität und dem hp sind alle werte ausweichen blocken parieren sehr wichtig klar sollte man im 25er nicht unter 35k hp kommen aber die anderen werte sollten möglichst nicht weit und 20% liegen wenn nicht sogar höher..aber wie gesagt die mischung macht den unterschied..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ein Dk tank ( wie ich finde nur frost gespecct wirklich als tank tauglich und ich spiele selber nen heiler )
auch hier neben dem entscheidenen werten wie crit immu hp .. und richtigem specc ist die hp und die parierwertung und ausweichwertung das stärkste attribut da der dk kein schild und somit den shcaden mehr oder weniger komplett frisst ist es gut wenn der ein oder andere hieb pariert wird wie gesagt ist alles zu gunsten des heiler dessen manas und so mit gut für den raid !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





( sollte ich hier und da was falsch haben bitte koriegiert mich und rechtschreibfehler nehm ich nicht so ernst sie sind halt da und naja wen dass stört wayne)


----------



## mezo (17. Februar 2009)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> hots heilen eh immer, mir wurst ob der tank ausweicht oder net, auf tank items ist genug parry usw. drauf, da kann man ruhig alles mit ausdauer pflastern


was hier manche für ne scheisse labern is echt arm. eine gesunde mischung aus avoidance und hp machts. hp is nicht alles. hp is lediglisch der pool in dem man heilen kann. ab einer gewissen größe kann man auch auf avoidance gehen und den einkommenden schaden minimieren. stell dir mal vor der tank hat 50khp aber kaum paary, dodge und blocken.... man könnte ihn zwar heilen aber die effizienz lässt zu wünschen über. und die aussage das "hots" eh immer heilen is ja echt zu lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (17. Februar 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> ein Dk tank ( wie ich finde nur frost gespecct wirklich als tank tauglich und ich spiele selber nen heiler )



*snip*


> auch hier neben dem entscheidenen werten wie crit immu hp .. und richtigem specc ist die hp und die parierwertung und ausweichwertung das stärkste attribut da der dk kein schild und somit den shcaden mehr oder weniger komplett frisst



Ich hab den DK und nen Heiler, und Frosttanks sind genauso tanktauglich wie Unheiligtanks oder Bluttanks. Tatsächlich empfinde ich BLuttanks als am angenehmsten zu Heilen. Frost hat tatsächlich ausser der Gegenwehr nichts (von der hohen Rüstung abgesehen), was den Schaden/Treffer reduziert, dafür die beste avoidance. Sprich, da kommen weniger oft Schläge rein, aber wenn, dann richtig. Unheilig-DKs haben beinahe den kompletten Kampfverlauf über zwischen 20 und 35+% Schadensreduktion nach Abzug der Rüstung, das steht hinter dem Blocken null komma gar nicht zurück. Und Bluttanks? Die sind ein Sonderfall, die haben für DKs schwache avoid- *und* Mitigationswerte - dafür den fettesten HP-Pool, und Heilungen auf sie sind die Hälfte der Zeit um 35% effektiver. Steter, softer Schaden, der bequem gegengeheilt werden kann - mehr Komfort gibts nicht.

Wenn Du also bislang die Erfahrung gemacht hast, daß nur Frosttodesritter tankfähig sind, dann liegt das entweder a) an den DKs oder b) an Voreingenommenheit gepaart mit Wahrnehmungsverzerrung.


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Kennyxd schrieb:


> hots heilen eh immer, mir wurst ob der tank ausweicht oder net, auf tank items ist genug parry usw. drauf, da kann man ruhig alles mit ausdauer pflastern



Da hat jemand wirklich Ahung ^^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (17. Februar 2009)

ihr habt ja alle soo den plan vor allem blubb - nen tipp halt dich besser mal raus anstatt deinen counter zu pushen

btt: wenn man so 30k hat dann kann man ruhig auf parieren oder ausweichen gehen weil wenn der boss einen mit dem letzten schlag töten würde ists egal ob du 1000 oder 5000hp hast - sterben tust du sowieso und da hilft ausweichen/parry mehr


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> ihr habt ja alle soo den plan vor allem blubb - nen tipp halt dich besser mal raus anstatt deinen counter zu pushen
> 
> btt: wenn man so 30k hat dann kann man ruhig auf parieren oder ausweichen gehen weil wenn der boss einen mit dem letzten schlag töten würde ists egal ob du 1000 oder 5000hp hast - sterben tust du sowieso und da hilft ausweichen/parry mehr


Berichtige mich, wenn ich Dich falsch verstehe.
Du meist also:
1. Keiner ausser Dir hat den Plan.
2. Bis 30K HP auf Ausdauer gehen und danach erst auf die anderen Werte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn man sich die guten Tankitems anschaut, bzw. die Leute, die es tragen, wird man sehr schnell feststellen, dass sie meistens HP sockeln. Der Rest wurde schon gesagt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> *Wenn man sich die guten Tankitems anschaut, bzw. die Leute, die es tragen, wird man sehr schnell feststellen, dass sie meistens HP sockeln.* Der Rest wurde schon gesagt.



Schön das du das Thema nochmal zusammenfasst.
Genau das ist ja die Frage.

Sockeln die nur HP weil es tatsächlich sinvoll ist oder um den Erwartungen an einen Tank gerecht zu werden möglichst viel HP zu haben??


----------



## Tomratz (17. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> So kassier ich zwar deutlich mehr Schaden, bekomm aber mit meinen knapp 31k unbuffed viel öfter die roter-Teppich-Behandlung. Wenn der content schwerer wär, würd ich das nicht machen, aber nachdems auch so langt und die Leut zwar keine Ahnung vom tanken haben aber trotzdem nach den HP fragen, brauch ich mich nicht ärgern.




Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (17. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Berichtige mich, wenn ich Dich falsch verstehe.
> Du meist also:
> 1. Keiner ausser Dir hat den Plan.
> 2. Bis 30K HP auf Ausdauer gehen und danach erst auf die anderen Werte?
> ...



nein dann nicht mehr auf hp gehn


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> nein dann nicht mehr auf hp gehn




hä ??


----------



## chris2k3 (17. Februar 2009)

was bringen dir paar hp mehr wenn du zu oft getroffen wirst  ....
biste viel heillastiger ... wenn ich manch einen tank sehe der nur 2-3k mehr leben hat und meint er ist der bessere tank kann ich nur müde lächeln... was bringen die dir den??? wenn du zb 15% öfters getroffen wirst bei den heutigen dmg output den die bosse haben ist das sehr sehr viel mehr dmg und da habe ich lieber paar k weniger leben


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Im high end Bereich hast du bereits durch das eq auf alles ausreichend  stats, dass es Sinn macht
alles mit Ausdauer zu sockeln. 

In allen anderen Fällen ist deine Pauschalisieung falsch und auch nicht sinnvoll.
Ein 25k tank der auf Ausdauer basiert, wird dem/den Heiler(n) wenig Spass bereiten...


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch viele übertreiben etwas mit den HP zum Nachteil der Avoid-Werte. 

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt:

HP braucht man soviele, wie eben nötig um die Damage-Spitzen zu überleben.

Wenn man die hat, wird Avoid wichtiger als mehr und mehr HP, weil Avoid den Heilern die Arbeit erleichtert. Mehr Avoid gibt dem Heiler mehr Luft auch mal andere zu heilen, und der Heiler ist nicht so schnell OOM, was beides für die ganze Gruppe/den ganzen Raid von Vorteil ist.

Kenne auch Heiler, die z.B. ungerne mit Bären und schon aus Prinzip nicht mit DK-Tanks in Inis gehen... mein Heiler beschwert sich eigentlich in Hero Inis nur noch "Laaaangweilig... krieg mal Schaden". (Bin Warri-Tank mit 29k Leben und 43% Avoid, mit Schmuckstück anschmeißen fast 50% Avoid)


----------



## Eddishar (17. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Es gibt im momentanen content genau zweieinhalb Kämpfe, bei denen max-HP überhaupt interessant sind, und zwar den berüchtigten Sartharion mit vollem add-Programm, *Flickwerk* und, wenn der raid Sch... baut, Malygos. Vielleicht kann man noch Maexxna dazuzählen, aber auch nur, wenn die HoT-Heiler zu wenig SP haben oder Nasebohren.
> 
> [...]


Wobei ich gerade bei Flickwerk einen Tank möchte, der mindestens jedem zweiten Hasserfüllten Stoß ausweicht ... also nix mit Max-HP auf Kosten von Avoidance.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Schön das du das Thema nochmal zusammenfasst.
> Genau das ist ja die Frage.
> 
> Sockeln die nur HP weil es tatsächlich sinvoll ist oder um den Erwartungen an einen Tank gerecht zu werden möglichst viel HP zu haben??





Sethek schrieb:


> Für alle andere Kämpfe bringen Dir mehr HP nur eins: Sie helfen, daß Heilerfehler nicht tödlich werden. Aktiv den ankommenden Schaden reduzieren tun HP nicht.



Um es mal mit den Worten von Sethek zu sagen Öhrchen: 

Sie sockeln HP weil sie wissen, dass ihr "Heilerlein" nebenher Gute Zeiten & Schlechte Zeiten schaut! *gg*


----------



## Rantja (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hauen? Nein! Ich bin grad über dein Beispiel amüsiert!
> 
> Du hast vergessen das es nicht nur Ausdauer sondern auch Blocken, Parry, Ausweichen gibt!
> 
> ...



Made my Day! 

Bin ja selber Tank aus leidenschaft und habe "nur" knapp 33k mit allen buffs. Allerdings sehe ich öfter in Raids Tanks wegbrechen mit wesentlich mehr Leben als ich. Werde auch gerne wieder mitgenommen, also kann ich nicht soooo sehr daneben liegen, wenn ich z.T. Ausweichen den Vorzug vor HP gebe.


----------



## Yagilrallae (17. Februar 2009)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Hmm ich habe extra zugunsten der waffenkunde ca 2500 Hp verloren.
> Aber hat sich positiv bemerkbar gemacht. Weniger Dodge/Parry vom Boss = Weniger Hits *auf* mich und mehr Aggro *durch* mich.
> 
> liege nun ungebufft bei 27500 und habe bei absolut keinem Boss Probleme. Heiler bekommen mich einfach hochgeheilt.
> ...



Finde es witzig, das hier grad nur darüber diskutiert wird, das Tanks entweder Ausdauer, oder aber Parieren/Ausweichen sockeln...

Daher der Fullquote meines Textes von Seite 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sie sockeln HP weil sie wissen, dass ihr "Heilerlein" nebenher Gute Zeiten & Schlechte Zeiten schaut! *gg*



Naja ich persönlich glaube ja, dass man leichter zu heilen ist wenn man die vielzitierte Mischung wahrt.
Da kann der Heiler sich auch mal nebenbei anderweitig vergnügen.

(Wobei ich nen heiler der GZSZ schaut ohnehin in keine Innie mitnehmen würde. 
Da besteht ja die Gefahr, dass er angesichts sterbender Mobs einen emotionalen Zusammenbruch bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## VallovShatt (17. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1475592' date='17.02.2009, 11:38']
> Beim Tank zählt nur Ausdauer. Alles andere ist egal. Du kannst auch Stoffrüstung tragen, hauptsache Ausdauer. Und damit das ganze gerecht ist, wird beim Heiler nur nach Zaubermacht gefragt, Manareg ist irrelevent und beim DD zählt nur den Max DPS den er mal vollgebufft im Raid bei Thadius gehabt hat....



Hilfe ich dachte erst du meinst das ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

K, jetz stellen wir uns mal folgendes vor: Da sind 2 Tanks. Der eine hat gebufft 34k, der andere "nur" 32k weil er auch ein bisschen auf die anderen Stats achtet. 
Jetz haut der Boss einen aber mit 21k. Kommts da auf 2k hp wirklich an? Fest steht, der muss so oder so hochgeheilt werden weil er beim nächsten Schlag dann ganz sicher Tot ist.

Anders is es tatsächlich wieder bei Satharion mit Adds da der je nachdem wieviele Adds es sind umso mehr Schaden macht und das Flammenodem wirklich abartig ist. Aber da kommts eigentlich immernoch nicht auf 2k hp an sondern deutlich mehr. Und für sowas hat man dann Druiden.

Und @Rantja, da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, das hab ich neulich auch erlebt.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Februar 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Made my Day!
> 
> Bin ja selber Tank aus leidenschaft und habe "nur" knapp 33k mit allen buffs. Allerdings sehe ich öfter in Raids Tanks wegbrechen mit wesentlich mehr Leben als ich. Werde auch gerne wieder mitgenommen, also kann ich nicht soooo sehr daneben liegen, wenn ich z.T. Ausweichen den Vorzug vor HP gebe.



*seufz*

Manchmal erkennt man an der Antwort das einfach nicht der ganze Zusammenhang gelesen wurde!^^

Denn was du nicht weißt, du stimmst mir eigentlich mit deinem Text zu!^^ Da ich dafür gekämpft habe, das auch Ausweichen, Parry, Blocken usw wichtig sind.

Lies es am besten mal im ganzen! ;-)


----------



## Rantja (17. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Manchmal erkennt man an der Antwort das einfach nicht der ganze Zusammenhang gelesen wurde!^^
> 
> ...



Wollte ich mit dem "Made my Day!" auch zum Ausdruck bringen, daher danach der Absatz, um dann wieder zum Topic zu schwenken! Werde es das nächste Mal mit einem "Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht mehr auf den verlinkten Post" markieren.


----------



## Sethek (17. Februar 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade bei Flickwerk einen Tank möchte, der mindestens jedem zweiten Hasserfüllten Stoß ausweicht ... also nix mit Max-HP auf Kosten von Avoidance.


Hab ich ja auch nicht geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab lediglich erwähnt, daß hier die max-HP überhaupt erst ein Faktor sind (im Gegensatz zu 99% der Bosskämpfe, bei denen Grundausdauer und das bischen, was auf tankequip drauf ist, genauso langen würde), denn je höher die max-hp, umso weniger Heilung braucht der Schwamm nach einem mit dem Gesicht gestoppten hateful, um wieder über die DDs zu rutschen. Daß hier, wie überall, avoidance und Mitigation sehr wichtig sind, würd ich nie anzweifeln.

Ist nunmal so, HP sorgen für zwei Dinge - zum einen vergrößern sie das Aushaltevermögen gegenüber burstspikes, also massivem, abrupten Schaden. Den gibts aber in WotlK so gut wie nicht. Zum anderen helfen sie Heilerfehler zu kompensieren.

Tatsächlich die erforderliche Heilleistung reduzieren tun nur avoidance und Mitigation. Da kann man diskutieren was man mag, so ists nunmal.

Wies allerdings mit Ulduar aussieht, bleibt abzuwarten.

Für "Optimale Tankleistung" sprich geringsten erlittenen Gesamtschaden, müsste eigentlich gelten: HP in ausreichender Menge (und das sind derzeit gebufft für Nax so ~30k), und dann Mitigation und/oder avoidance was geht.


----------



## Yagilrallae (17. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> ...
> Für "Optimale Tankleistung" sprich geringsten erlittenen Gesamtschaden, müsste eigentlich gelten: HP in ausreichender Menge (und das sind derzeit gebufft für Nax so ~30k), und dann Mitigation und/oder avoidance was geht.



und Waffenkunde um Dodge vom Boss zu vermindern (auszumerzen), und Parry zu vermindern damit man erneut weniger Damage frisst



edit: 30k gebufft is aber nur für Nax 10 geltend vermute ich?..


Waffenkunde Dodge-Cap = 6,5% = 26 Waffenkunde 
Waffenkunde Parry-Cap quasi unnerreichbar, nur annäherbar (irwo bei 17% rum solls liegen)


----------



## Sedraku (17. Februar 2009)

Es gibt meiner meinung nach 3 sachen die Einen guten tank ausmachen.

1. Seine Fähigkeiten
2. Sein Equipment 
3. Sein Heiler

Die fähigkeit beinhaltet nicht nur das gewusst wie, sondern auch das gewusst was. Ich denke in den meisten fällen weis ein Tank selber was ein Tankitem ist und was nicht und weis wieviel deff rating er braucht. so nimmt ein Normaler Spieler eben an, das sein Equipment (2) dementsprechend ausgelegt ist. Ein ausgewogenes equipment. Hat zum einen natürlich auch einen ordendlichen Anteil an Stamina. Es geht bei der Frage eigendlich nicht effektiv darum wieviel Levenspunkte der Tank hat, sondern eher um einen ungefähren durchschnittswert des Equipment. Das ist eigendlich bei allen Klassen so, denn normalerweise bringt besseres equipment auch automatisch mehr Stamina/Mana im durchschnitt. Die Krasse unterscheidung hierbei ist der unterscheid zwischen PvE und PvE Equipment was zu verwirrung führen kann. Diese rechnung geht natürlich immer davon aus das keine leute hinter dem Charakter stehen, die ihre klasse nicht wirklich gut kennen.


----------



## Sethek (17. Februar 2009)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> und Waffenkunde um Dodge vom Boss zu vermindern (auszumerzen), damit man erneut weniger Damage frisst
> edit: 30k gebufft is aber nur für Nax 10 geltend vermute ich?..



Selbstverständlich auch Waffenkunde. Wie konnte ich nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich weiß natürlich, wie ich konnte - wenn so viele Leute noch nicht mal bemüht sind, zu versuchen, zu verstehen, daß HP nix mit Schadensreduktion zu tun hat und eins der unwichtigeren Tankattribute ist, dann brauch ich gleich gar nicht mit parryhaste und indirekter Schadensreduzierung durch expertise anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Theoretisch würden die 30k auch für heroisch langen. Natürlich wirds eng, wenn die gepaart mit unterirdischen Mitigations- und avoidancewerten auftreten. Und die Heiler müssen halt nen Tacken mehr aufpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JP_1018 (17. Februar 2009)

des liegt daran dass viele bosse attacken besitzen die du weder parrieren noch ihnen ausweichen kannst, deswegen ist der ausdauerwert des wichtigste für einen tank, du brauchst für so manche ini ned mal critimmun sein wenn die hp stimmen


----------



## weaselflink (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich als Druiden-Tank wäre froh wenn die Leute nur nach Crit-Immun un HP gehen würden.
(Nur für die Leute die es nicht wissen Feral=Crit-Immun nackt.)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=33856

Stattdessen hör ich nach nem Wipe (Heal afk meiner Meinung nach) in ner Hero-Ini, dass ich 540 Verteidigung brauche (ob Verteidigung oder Verteidigungswertung war nicht zu erfahren). Dass Verteidigungswertung für Druiden extrem unwichtig ist wissen die meisten Leute nämlich nicht. Als Druide pariert und blockt man nämlich nicht.
Na gut "extrem unwichtig" ist übertrieben, aber Ausweichwertung oder Beweglichkeit führen meist schneller zum Ziel.

Als Krönung kam noch der Hinweis, dass meine Aussage "ich hab 700 Abhärtung", quittiert wurde mit "zählt im PvE nicht". LOL
(Ich weiß Abhärtung ist in Inis sehr sinnlos, mehr noch als Verteidigungswertung für Druiden.)

Wenn DDs mal ein bißchen Ahnung vom Tanken haben, dann nur im Bezug auf Deff-Krieger:
- öh, muss irgendwie 500+ Verteidigungsdings haben
 (is wohl der einzige weg Crit-Immun zu werden)
- viel HP is voll gut
- da gibts auch so nen Deff-Tree glaub ich

Wenn die Leute nur auf HP gucken, müssten Druiden ja immer gewinnen, da sie eigentlich immer mehr brauchen als nen Tank mit Schild und Parierchance.

Abschließend muss ich meine Unwissenheit über Tanks anderer Klassen offenbaren mit der Frage:
Hilft Verteidigung/swertung auch gegen Zauber-Crits?


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Theoretisch würden die 30k auch für heroisch langen. Natürlich wirds eng, wenn die gepaart mit unterirdischen Mitigations- und avoidancewerten auftreten. Und die Heiler müssen halt nen Tacken mehr aufpassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst auch mit 23k unbuffed naxx hero tanken - und das sag ich aus Erfahrung. 

Lediglich bei patchwork ist halt dann unweigerlich Schluss.


----------



## Borberat (17. Februar 2009)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> des liegt daran dass viele bosse attacken besitzen die du weder parrieren noch ihnen ausweichen kannst, deswegen ist der ausdauerwert des wichtigste für einen tank, du brauchst für so manche ini ned mal critimmun sein wenn die hp stimmen



;?) Äh jaaa welche denn ;?) Bahaupten kann hier jeder alles^^


----------



## Winara (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auf Seite 3 aufgehört zu lesen!

Ein Tank muss seinen "Job" machen wie jeder andere im Raid oder der Inni!

Machen alle Beteteiligten ihren "Job" gut, klar Fehler passieren, ist es doch O.K.

Hier rennen scheints nur die Absoluten Vollprofis rum!
Jeder weis es besser, kann es besser, ist besser geskillt, Und Konnte nen 70er-Endboss schon mit Level 1 töten weil er ihn kannte und wusste wie die Taktik da ist!

Einfach nur Nervtötend.

Bin ich mit Tank zufrieden, und sei er nur Grün-Blau-Equipt, gehe ich wie der mit ihm!

100mal lieber lieber als mit nem Epic-Heini der meint der absolut beste zu sein!

Sorry Winara


----------



## Reeth Caldason (17. Februar 2009)

also vorne weg hab ich net gelesen was die andern geschrieben hab aba aus erfahrung kann ich sagen die meisten haben keine ahnung und labern bullshit.
du brauchst alles. also kritimmun solltest du erstma auf alle fälle sein das is klar=)
hp is ganz wichtig. du brauchst es damit die heiler dich entspannt heilen können und ein heal net zu spät kommt oder zu viel overhealt wird. stell dir vor du hast eine bestimmte menge an live und der healer hat zwischen den schlägen nur ne ganz kurze zeit dich hochzuheilen ansonsten gehste beim nächsten schlag down. er wird immer n heal ansetzen müssen und ihn abbrechen falls de ma wieder ausweichst. is sehr hektisch.
so nehmen wa ma an du hast genug hp und der priest kann sagen k jetz heil ich ma wieder hoch und dann wart ich ma wieder n bissi. doch was is wenn der healer dauernd am healen is weil du endlos viel dmg kassierst und ruck zuck oom geht? oda vllt sogar so extrem das er mit dem healen kaum hinterher kommt? natürlich brauchste auch genügend ausw. und par. das is besonders gut wenn ein boss mächtige atacken machen die dich unter umständen sogar zerschmetternd treffen würden. das spart unmengen an mana. ansonsten is deine rüstung und bei pala und warris dein blockwert wichtig damit der dmg reduziert wird. als warri solltest du mind 25% blockwertung haben damit du mit schildblock auf deine 100% kommst. es kann gut sein das es bei der einen oder anderen inni oda bossen bestimmte richtwerte gibt, ansonsten musst du erstma deine eigenen erfahrungen machen. merkst du das deine lebensanzeige zu hektisch rumspringt und vom healer alles gevordert wird sollteste an deiner hp arbeiten. wenn du merktst die healer, ja sogar gute healer gehen zu schnell oom solltest du schaun das du ein wenig an deiner schadensreduzierung arbeitest. aber an sich is dein equip in der regel gut in balance. ich kann auch nur empfehlen immer die sockelbonis zu nutzen. viele scheißen auf den boni aba rechne dir mal all deine bonis zusammen. das sollte man net unterschätzen und ist immerhin eine gesammtverbesserung. wenn ich z.b. auf mehr vert. gehen muss um kritimmun zu werden würde ich in einen roten sockel ausweich und vert (also orange) sockeln oder in einen blauen  ausd. und vert. (also grün) die verschiedenen farben brauchst du auch oft damit du von den mächtigen metagems profitieren kannst. natürl. 
natürl. kommt es auch immer auf deine klasse an. als dk hast du z.b. totale vert. props am anfang. ich weiß noch das ich (früher) im skillbaum von meinem warri allein 5% vert+ hatte oda so. auf jeden fall irgendwie mehr vert. dann har der auch glaub noch stärke und ausd+. der dk hat davon nix. 
also mach deine eigenen erfahrungen und lass dir bloß net zu viel von leuten erzählen die keine ahnung haben.
kann gut sein das andre ne andre meinung haben doch das hat mir der gesagt der mir damals alles über tanks beigebracht hatte und das ich mir im laufe der zeit an erfahrung angeeignet habe.


----------



## Dalmus (17. Februar 2009)

Reeth schrieb:


> also vorne weg hab ich net gelesen was die andern geschrieben hab aba aus erfahrung kann ich sagen die meisten haben keine ahnung und labern bullshit.


Da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen und das aus 2 Gründen:
1. Wenn es Dir die Zeit nicht wert ist die Meinungen der Anderen zu lesen, dann ist mir Deine Meinung das auch nicht wirklich wert.
2. Ich mag so einen unstrukturierten Fließtext nicht.

Trotzdem kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen: Du könntest zu den meisten gehören, die keine Ahnung haben und Bullshit lavern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> jo ich finde das auch ein bisschen schräg
> 
> Dieses Vergleichen der HP führt dazu das die Tanks anfangen alles in HP zu ballern um nach außen hin gut auszusehen.
> Natürlich sind HP für einen Tank wichtig, aber letztendlich macht es die gesunde Mischung.
> Ein Tank der einem Schlag ausweicht verliert z.B. überhaupt keine HP


Ganz genau! Es bringt sowas von null, wenn tanks nur auf HP gehen und dann nicht genug Dodge, Parry usw. haben!! Die Leute müssen das endlich mal ckecken. Spielt mal Tank, dann freut ihr euch über jedes Ausweichen oder Parrieren, weil ihr dann viiieeel weniger Schaden bekommt. Außerdem, wie Ohrensammler schon sagt: die gesunde Mischung machts!! Beispiel Druide: Neulich in Sanktum 25er, ein Feral meinte, er könne, nur weil er 35k life hat (Alles mit Ausdauer gesockelt, völliger Schwachsinn :O ) den Boss tanken und spottete dauernd dem MT (Krieger, mit gesundem Blocken, parrieren und ausweichen)  den Boss weg. *Die Leute sind im TS ausgerastet, weil das so ein Idiot war und der bekam laut den Healern 3x mehr Dmg wie der Krieger. Und warum? Weil der Boss jedes Mal trifft, den Krieger erwischts nur jedes fünfte Mal.*
Zum Thema Highend Tank: Ja, gute tanks sockeln Ausdauer und meist Waffenkunde, da sie genug Parieren usw. haben und lieber ihre HP Werte verbesserrn wollen.


----------



## Descartes (17. Februar 2009)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal avoid wird wichtiger werden, nachdem es anscheinent wieder,
einschnitte in den manareg geben wird.

Es gibt 3 punkte, wiso gut funktionierente gruppen wipen können.
Entweder der heiler geht oom oder hat seine heals auf Gcd bzw oder es wird das falsche zur falschen zeit gemacht.
Jetzt nachdem wieder ein manareg nerf geben wird musst der heiler damit klakommen das er nichtmehr mit Blitzheilung spammen zurecht kommt, daher sind dann sicher Avoid-tanks mehr gefragt und heiler die mehr als eine taste und ihre CD-heilfähigkeiten drücken können.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (17. Februar 2009)

im nachhinein hab ich einiges gelesen und viel mir noch ne ergänzung zum krieger tank ein. 
die aggro mein krieger is natürlich von seiner wut abhängig weshalb du nactürlich auch zusehen solltest das du genügend wut hast. d.h. auf blockwert zu gehen is besonders gut da er dabei wut erzeugt und wenn mich net alles irrt sogar beim parrieren. beim ausweichen wird keine wut erzeugt. also musst eben schaun wenn de zu wenig wut hast und aggroprobleme bekommst zusehen das du auf andere werte gehst. eben selbst austesten.
@dalmus (meinen vorgänger)...mir wayne was diene meinung is oda ob de mein comment liest ich habs nur für den geschrieben der den thread eröffnet hat und nach hilfe gefragt hat. natürl. auch für jeden der das gleiche problem hat und gern einen gutgemeinten rat haben will.


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir auszuweichen oder parrieren
> wenn dich der Boss one hittet?
> 
> Es ist klar das nach HP gefragt wird.
> ...


So lächerlich... :X
ich sage dir, *ein Tank braucht dringender Parieren, Blocken und Ausweichen als nur HP. *
Und dein Beispiel von dir, mit dem 50% Ausweichen und 20k HP ist auch lustig. 
Zeig mir mal nen Tank mit 20k Life und 50% Ausweichen...
Die Dummheit der WoW Spieler ist halt einfach, dass sie bei Tanks nur auf HP schauen... ein ~20k HP Tank kann laut manchen WoW Spielern keine Hero tanken, wenn er aber gute Werte in Parrieren usw. hat geht es ohne Probs.


----------



## MainTankadin (17. Februar 2009)

Da ich selber nen 29,5k unbuffed Pala mit ganz anschaulichen Ausweich-, Parry- und Blockwerten habe, möchte ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben!

Zum einen fallen hier immer wieder die selben Phrasen wie: Verteidigung geht vor HP, denen ich ganz und klar zustimmen muss! Als Paladin (und Tank allgemein) ist es einfach ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit jeden Treffer einzustecken... hier sind Sockelboni wie Ausweichen und Parieren einfach unumgänglich!

Des Weiteren müssen gerade Palas ihr Equip so wählen, dass man genug Blocken hat -> Blocken = weniger Schaden und mehr Heiligschaden -> doppelte Bedrohung des Schadens

Andererseits muss man auch betonen, dass es sicherlich nicht für jeden Tank möglich ist, bei jedem Boss ein anderes Equip anzulegen. Zum Einen liegt das daran, dass die wenigsten Tanks jedes Item doppelt (und vor allem: gleichwertig) belegt haben und zum Anderen dass dann die Verzauberungen und Sockel miteinander nicht mehr harmonieren... Ich lege z.B. Wert darauf immer exakt 540 Verteidigungswetung zu haben (die restlichen Sockel/Verzauberungen gehen dann an Sachen wie Ausdauer, Parry, Ausweichen, Trefferwertung usw...) wenn ich nur ein Item austauschen würde, würden meine Stats nicht mehr zusammenpassen... was nützen mir dann 2% mehr Ausweichen oder Waffenkunde, wenn ich nicht mehr kritimmun bin?!

Außerdem ist der Erfolg auch am Können das Tanks abhängig. Allein beim Pala hat man mit den Siegeln und Richturteilen zik Möglichkeiten die Gruppe zu heilen, Mana zu reggen oder die Bedrohung auf Kosten des eigenen Lebens zu pushen.

Noch anzumerken ist dann noch die Skillung. Warum sollte ich eigentlich SdK skillen, wenn ich selber nur mit SdR tanke? Vlt um der Gruppe zu helfen? Oder investiere ich lieber 5 Punkte in "Unermüdlicher Verteidiger".. von dem Boni ich nur selten meinen Nutzen ziehe oder Skill ich lieber die 5% mehr Krit im Vergelterbaum?

Fragen über Fragen...

Als Tank muss man einfach Perfektionist sein! (wobei mir gerade einfällt: die Ehrfürchtige Schulterverzauberung bei den Söhnen Mannheims -> absolute Pflicht)

In diesem Sinne

Rufió, Held der eisigen Weiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Hi Jesbi! .. mein ehemaliger Gildenmeister.. hab viel gelernt von dir.. hoffe deine neue Gilde <Almighty> rockt so richtig .. lg


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

Reeth schrieb:


> die aggro mein krieger is natürlich von seiner wut abhängig weshalb du nactürlich auch zusehen solltest das du genügend wut hast. d.h. auf blockwert zu gehen is besonders gut da er dabei wut erzeugt und wenn mich net alles irrt sogar beim parrieren. beim ausweichen wird keine wut erzeugt.



ich glaube es ist an der Zeit für dich, dich mal mit einem K tank seit Einführung von wotlk zu beschäftigen ^^
Würde mich sehr wundern wenn es noch Ks gäbe, die Aggro Probleme haben. 
Fast alle tank klassen wurde aggro technisch extrem geboostet. Als pala reichts eigentlich lediglich Zorn laufen zu haben
und sich mit Aura der Vergeltung "nase-popelnd" neben den Mob zu stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und des weiteren dreht sich die Diskussion hier eigentlich weitesgehend um Bosse und nicht das Tanken
von süssen Kaninchen in Tirisfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder anders gesagt - wenns ans eingemachte geht - was ist der Rettungsring der dich vor dem
whipe bewahrt - ausdauer oder ausweichen.

Und rein rechnerisch belegbar - und von den meisten hier auch ehere favorsiert - ghet die Tendenz 
Richtung avoid lieber als ausdauer


----------



## MainTankadin (17. Februar 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Fast alle tank klassen wurde aggro technisch extrem geboostet. Als pala reichts eigentlich lediglich Zorn laufen zu haben
> und sich mit Aura der Vergeltung "nase-popelnd" neben den Mob zu stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja nicht so, dass ich von Palas Ahnung hätte... aber du weißt schon, dass man durch die geskillte Aura der Hingabe mehr Rüssi hat und alle Ziele die sich in ihrer Reichweite befinden um* 6% mehr geheilt* werden?

Also wenn ich bei Flickwerk mit Vergelteraura antanken würde, würde ich aus dem Raidkader fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirodas (17. Februar 2009)

Beispiel: Burg Hero, ich Dk Tank mit 23,5k HP, 25% Ausweichen, 20% Parry, critimmun, ist logisch.

Healschami wird in die Grp geladen und mosert gleich rum von wegen ich hätte viel zu wenig HP und er würde das niemals geheilt kriegen. Ich sagte ihm, er solle relaxen und es einfach mal probieren, er meinte, dass das sicher nicht klappen wird, aber nur deswegen gehe er mit, damit er mir das beweisen könne.

Ganze Ini locker durchgetankt, DDs waren nicht so prickelnd, aber wenigstens hatten sie etwas Ahnung von der Mechanik der Bosse.

Zum Schluss der Boss. Immer schön dem Zerkrachen ausgewichen, kaum Dmg gefressen, nur der Schurke is mal verreckt, weil er meinte, dass er ganz stylisch auch mal vor den Boss beim Zerkrachen laufen könne.

Boss down, Schami zufrieden und meint nur noch "nice getankt"

Klar, Burg Hero ist ne Ini, die man auch ohne critimmunität schaffen kann, aber meiner Meinung nach ist dieser HP-Schwanzvergleich total fürn Anus. Solange der Tank Ahnung hat, die DDs genug Schaden machen und wissen was sie zu tun haben und der Heiler genug Zaubermacht und MP 5 hat (und Ahnung!), wird die Instanz gut gehen, auch wenn der Tank noch etwas weniger HP hat.

Btw. der Healschami addete mich damals auf seine FL und wir waren noch einige Inis zusammen, bevor ich dann auf Hunter rerollt hab, weil mir diese Tankerei und das DK-Geflame und Gebashe gehörig auf die Nerven ging... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (17. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ist wie mit deiner Freundin, haste nicht genug Ausdauer hat sie irgendwann keine Lust mehr dich in Form von Freunlichem Zureden zu Heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O.o 


hp wichtiger als Parry , Dodge etc kommt mit dem gear


----------



## Najsh (17. Februar 2009)

MainTankadin schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich von Palas Ahnung hätte... aber du weißt schon, dass man durch die geskillte Aura der Hingabe mehr Rüssi hat und alle Ziele die sich in ihrer Reichweite befinden um* 6% mehr geheilt* werden?
> 
> Also wenn ich bei Flickwerk mit Vergelteraura antanken würde, würde ich aus dem Raidkader fliegen
> 
> ...




erstens war das ein scherz und zweiten meinst du Aura der hingabe -.- 

und das auch nur wenn du Hingabe geskillt hast....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> O.o
> 
> 
> hp wichtiger als Parry , Dodge etc kommt mit dem gear


jo und deshalb sollten tanks, die noch nicht so gut equipt sind lieber auf dodge und parry gehen, anstatt auf hp...


----------



## Cerom (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich als Krieger nur auf Gesundheit gehen würde hätte ich relativ bequem und schnell so um die 29 k, zumindest aber 27 k. Und das ohne Naxx, oder auch nur irgendeine andere 10er Instanz jemals von innen gesehen zu haben. Kritisch dabei natürlich immun. 

Mal ein paar Beispiele für Ausrüstung mit HP für Krieger bei denen man nicht mal eine 5er Instanz besucht haben muß

Als Ingenieur kann man z.B. zwei Schmuckstücke mit je 810 HP anlegen. = 1620 Gesundheit
oder 
als Schmied kann man zwei zusätzliche Sockel mit je 240 Gesundheit haben = 480 Gesundheit

von Schmieden herstellbar, beim Anlegen gebunden:
Eisbannbrustschutz  (entsprechend gesockelt) = 2290 Gesundheit 
Eisbanngurt (entsprechend gesockelt + zusatzsockel) = 1860 Gesundheit
Eisbanntreter (entsprechend gesockelt) = 1620 Gesundheit
Getemperter Titanstahlhelm (mit Arkentumverzauberung und gesockelt) = 2350 Gesundheit

usw. usw.

HP bekommt man sehr leicht, ein Tank mit 30 k Gesundheit sagt nichts darüber aus wie gut er wirklich durchhält. Schwierig wird es wenn man alles andere betrachtet was ein Tank so braucht.. Mal eine Reihenfolge was ich für einen Krieger als wichtig erachte. Wobei die nicht ganz so streng zu sehen ist. Das was an letzter Stelle steht darf man z.B. auch schon vorher nicht völlig vernachlässigen. In ungefähren Größenordnungen was erstrebenswert wäre, wobei mehr natürlich besser wäre, aber wenn man die Werte ungefähr hat kann man den jeweiligen Wert dann erst mal weniger beachten und auf andere Werte sein Augenmerk legen.

Critimmunität. (540 Verteidigung, [in 5er reichen 535])
Gesundheit (ca. 27.000)
Rüstung (ca. 22.000)
Blocken (ca. 22 %) – (nicht Blockwert, das ist was anderes)
Ausweichen (ca. 22 %)
Parieren (ca. 18 %) – (Ausweichen und Parieren zusammen sollten so auf 40 % kommen, parieren ist nur viel teurer als Ausweichen)
Trefferwertung ca. 150
Waffenkunde 26


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Zum Glück verstehen doch so viel, dass HP nicht alles ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (17. Februar 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal bitte das Equip für den ominösen Tank, den du da erwähnst zusammen zu bauen...
> 
> Da musste dir schon verdammt viel Mühe geben, so ein Ungleichgewicht irgendwie theoretisch aus 80 er Items hinzubekommen.
> 
> 50 % avoid und 20 K...  das gibt keine Equipzusammenstellung her.   Schlichtweg Blödsinn.



definitiv! der farmt länger für sein equip, als XY für das T7,5 set ;-)

eigentlich sollte es logisch sein, dass in erster linie auf die schadensreduzierung geschaut werden sollte, das ist ja genau das, was ein tank ausmacht: an den mob stehen und wenig schaden fressen...

aber ein ausdauer-equip im gepack zu haben ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, soll aber nicht das main-tankequip sein - sonst hat man wirklich was falsch verstanden ;-)


----------



## Cerom (17. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist HP schon sehr wichtig. Man muß zumindest ein ausreichendes Polster haben. Würde man nun nur auf Ausweichen und Parieren gehen könnte das recht schnell in einen Wipe enden. 50 % Vermeidung von Schaden bedeutet nicht das man jeden zweiten Schlag ausweicht oder pariert. Es können auch mal drei oder vier Schläge nacheinander durch kommen. Da ist dann HP sehr wichtig. 

Aber andererseits kann man auch mit sehr viel Gesundheit sehr schnell am Boden liegen. Es gibt auch einige Bosse wo die Heiler eine Weile nicht heilen können, sei es Stille, das sie eingesponnen oder betäubt sind oder ähnliches. Da ist es dann natürlich besonders wichtig das der Tank Schlägen ausweicht oder zumindest reduziert. 

Es wurde hier ja schon oft geschrieben, die Mischung machts. Genauso skeptisch wie ich bei einem Tank wäre der nur auf Gesundheit Wert legt wäre ich bei einem Tank, der nur auf Vermeidung geht.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (17. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht ist Stamina auch nur ein geeigneter Indikator für das Equip und damit die restlichen Werte des Tanks.

Ich hab noch nie 'nen Tank mit 35k life gesehen, der nicht anständig ausweichen und parieren kann, aber ich hab auch noch nie darauf geachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runelord (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Hp is bis zu einem bestimten punt wichtig weil ob ein tank jetzt 35 oder 25 k hat mus der heiler gleich viel heilen wen aber beide ein vergleichbares equipe haben hat der mit 25 k auf jeden vall viel mehr pari block oder ausweichen was den heal entlastet
klar ein tank mit 18k leben is au net gut wen der oder der heal ma fehler macht is der halt glei tot

Also is meine meinung^^

War gestern mit nem tank mit 21k leben ne reihe heros der hate ca 20% ausweichen 20%pari und 35% block (war n deff warri)

ich war healer und trotz schlechtem equipe meinerseits must ich kaum healen


----------



## Runelord (17. Februar 2009)

und zu dem thema noch es gab mit 70 einen schurken mit 107% ausweichen war net P server oder so war sogar im Arsenal der hat als tank Gruul mit nem shadow und nem Mage gemacht ^^


----------



## Hothgar22 (17. Februar 2009)

Es gibt hier im ganzen Thread nur einen wahre Aussage: Die Mischung machts! Ich hab als Tank ca 35-36k hp raidbuffed und hab keine Probleme hab allerdings recht wenig avoid lässt sich aber durch den 70iger Buchband+Heliger Schild komme ich auf rund 50% Blocken ca 22% Ausweichen und 17% parry(raidbuffed) und hab nirgendwo probleme auch nit bei Patchwork.
Fazit wenig avoid lässt sich bei manchen Klassen durch Fähikeiten und Skill ausgleichen aber hp lässt sich längerfristig nicht durch Fähikeiten ausgleichen, deswegen meine Meinug: Lieber ein bisschen mehr Hp wenn man das auch ausgleichen kann durch Skills wenn nich eben die Mischung machts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Framos (18. Februar 2009)

Ich tanke schon lange und... Hp ist bei weitem nicht alles. Klar man sollte nicht unter c.a. 25k (fullbuffed) Tanken gehen. Aber ich gucke lieber auf A/B/P als nur auf HP. Wenn mich der boss 10 mal für 3000 dmg pro hit trifft. ist das immernoch schlechter als wenn mich der boss 1 mal für 10k trifft (in 10 schlägen)


----------



## DerBogo (18. Februar 2009)

Ich (Def-Krieger) hab mir mittlerweile angewöhnt, dass wenn ein Tank gesucht wird für ne Random-hero gruppe und ich dann schon die rückfrage bekomme,
"Wieviel HP hast du denn?"  dass ich dann erst gar nicht mitgeh. 

Ich bin ein Schmetterlingstaure. "Tanz wie ein Schmetterling, Stich zu wie eine Biene."

Werte, unbuffed.

Hp: 25,7k
Ausweichen: 26,83%
Parieren: 18,1%
Blocken 24%


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde das wichtigste am Tank ist neben dem Skill die Erfahrung! Wenn mir ein Tank sagt, dass er die hero Ini schonmal durch getankt hat und sich auskennt, dann schaff ich es auch ihn am Leben zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sagt er, dass er noch nicht drin war ist das natürlich trotzdem kein Grund ihn nicht mit zu nehmen!

Mitnehmen würde ich ihn erst nicht, wenn er keine bzw. so gerade die 20 K Marke knackt und mit nach Ahn Kahet oder nen Strath time run machen möchte!


----------



## Bluebarcode (18. Februar 2009)

Ein tank der critimmun ist und gut ausdauer hat, hat gar keine andere möglichkeit als auch auf pauschal gesagt passable werte bei blocken parrieren und ausweichen zu kommen - weil es eben kaum equip gibt wo zwar verteidigungswertung, aber nix defensives wie ausweichen/parrieren/blocken oben ist.

Also ist die hp/critmimmun frage schon berechtigt - wenn auch natürlich kein genauer indikator für die qualität des tanks - die ich grossteils nicht am char sondern im kopf des spielers befindet.

eine ausname gäb es - wenn abhärtung immer noch critimmun im pve macht (wovon ich itimmun frage wieder überflüssig XD


----------



## Protek (18. Februar 2009)

Mafiosis schrieb:


> Also da ich gerade selber einen Tank hoch spiele wollte euch zu dem Thema was fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seit Wotlk ist es so, das HP mehr Gewicht hat. All die anderen Werte sind eine nette Zugabe und erleichtern dem Healer das Leben. 

Critimmun und HP sind einfach wichtig. Ab ca 23k und 540 Def. sieht es nicht schlecht aus. Alles darunter ist manchmal eine Zumutung für den Healer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab 540 sollte ein Boss einem eigentlich schon nicht mehr mit Crit treffen. Manche Bosse hauen auch so 10-15k Hits raus, die aber auch selten sind. Ab dem Zeitpunkt kommts auch auf deine Special Items an und den Heiler.

Also aus meiner Sicht bringt sehr viel HP mehr, als wenn du verdammt viel Block/Parrier/Ausweichen hast. In BC konnte man noch gut tanken wenn man darauf fixiert war. Doch seit Wrath am Start ist, haben sie einiges vereinfacht und diese Werte haben im Vergleich zu HP an Gewicht verloren.

Ein Tank mit viel HP bietet dem Heiler einfach die Möglichkeit, nicht jede Sekunde zu 100% nur auf diesen konzentriert zu sein. Ein 30k+ Tank ist klar im Vorteil gegenüber einem 20k Tank der vielleicht mit 2 Schlägen am Boden liegt. Man muss auch mit einrechnen, falls es zu Laggs oder dergleichen kommt.


----------



## Shaquille (18. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was nützt es dir auszuweichen oder parrieren
> wenn dich der Boss one hittet?
> 
> Es ist klar das nach HP gefragt wird.
> ...



Welcher Boss onehitet im derzeitigen Content?
Ich glaube keiner..

Wenn ein Tank 50% Dodge hat trifft ihn, wegen Parry etc nicht mal mehr jeder 2te Angriff, nur mal so nebenbei.

Meiner Meinung ist Stamina ueberbewertet.


----------



## Shaquille (18. Februar 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> Ein Tank mit viel HP bietet dem Heiler einfach die Möglichkeit, nicht jede Sekunde zu 100% nur auf diesen konzentriert zu sein...


----------



## Phash (18. Februar 2009)

du brauchst:

einen guten tank ODER einen guten heiler und vernünftige DDs

Tanks sind zwar nice to have aber nich zwingend notwendig, wenn richtig gute DDs dabei sind, die mit CC und kiten alles kaputtkriegen - dann is auch n heiler überflüssig... geht bei vielen Sachen

die Standardgruppe will aber einen Tank... ok

also, was brauch ich, wenn ich nen guten heiler hab? Richtig: eine Herausforderung - also is mir der Tank wurscht... ich such halt gern Pala / DK weil du da nix können musst um AoE zu tanken... kram aufn Boden (das bringt man dem schon bei) und ab gehts... dann hab ich als heiler schonmal keine Probs mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich mal n bissl was zu healen hab, dann find ich das spannend und nicht "unverhältnismäßig schwer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Critimmun? Mir egal - 22k life und grünes Zeug, aber kann die Aggro von 3 Mobs halten? Reicht mir



wenn ich nen 30+k life tank hab, der imba gear hat, nie getroffen wird und durchrushed macht mir das keinen fun... dann trippel ich halb afk hinterher, schalt wow in den Hintergrund oder Bombe rum... wenn ich bombe brech ich meinen Hurrikan aber nich für nen heal ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is mir dann auch egal...



generell muss ich sagen: mit nem imba tank bin ich unaufmerksamer und es sterben immer wieder leute, weil ich was besseres zu tun hab... wenn ich nen tank hab, der 110% von mir fordert, dann stirbt evtl auch mal wer, weil n ausgebrochenes add rumwütet oder wer aggro zieht, und es geht langsamer, macht aber deutlich mehr spaß


----------



## Silmarilli (18. Februar 2009)

mal abgesehen davon das unser Raid 3 MT's hat und das is alles was man zum (über)leben braucht wird bei uns grundsätzlich jeder der sich für den Raid bewirbt (außer tanks :-) also heiler und DD von der Raid-Leitung persönlich besucht und ein Gespräch und ein Equip-Check inkl. Erfahrungsabfrage findet statt.

Mich hat doch glatt als Bärchen jemand gefragt für hero Feste Drak Tharon ob ich schon Crit-Immun wäre und wieviel HP ich hätte, weil wenns Equip passen würde täten sie mich als Tank mitnehmen. 

Ich habe meiner ironisch-sarkastischen Natur freien Lauf gelassen und der netten Heil-Priesterin erklärt das sie doch entweder auf den gesunden Menschenverstand der Mitspieler die sie anflüstert vertrauen soll oder sich selbst wenn se solche Equip-Abfragen los-läßt sich doch bitte über die Klasse vorher informieren soll.

Als Antwort bekam ich: Heisst das jetzt crit-immun oder nich?

ich habe mir noch die Zeit genommen "ihr" zu erklären das der Feral-Druide 3 Skillpunkte dafür verschendet um gegen jeden npc Crit-immun zu sein. und das meine HP die eines jeden Platten-Tanks um weiten übersteigt da ich kein Blocken und Parrieren habe. 

Zeitgleich wurde ich von anderen gefragt ... "Ob ich als Bärchen mitkommen möchte nach Feste Drak tharon" (war an dem Tag daily) 
Als die Priesterin dann meine Antwort verdaut hatte und die Frage kam ... "Ok, kommst mit?" hätt ich gern ihr Gesicht gesehen als ich ihr erklärte das ich leider schon mit einer anderen Gruppe den ersten Boss getötet hab. 

Ich weiss nicht was mich mehr stört ... diese Equip-Abfragen an sich oder Equip-Abfragen von Leuten die Null Plan haben. Aber hauptsach gross reden.

so danke fürs nicht zuhören aber ich wollt wieder mal dampf ablassen.

lg Sily


----------



## Natsumee (18. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> hauen? Nein! Ich bin grad über dein Beispiel amüsiert!
> 
> Du hast vergessen das es nicht nur Ausdauer sondern auch Blocken, Parry, Ausweichen gibt!



Trefferwertung?^^

braucht man doch auch oder net?


----------



## Borberat (18. Februar 2009)

Trefferwertung -.- Wer braucht denn sowas?
Ich tank als Orc über Faceaggro, egal ob ich treffe oder nicht =)


----------



## Jesbi (18. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Erstmal gings um die Werte..... dann darum, dass man Skill nicht Abfragen kann. Und später darum das selbst ein Tank mit guten Equip & Skill irgendwann mal so absacken kann! Schön das du für dich einen Zusammenhang entdeckt hast! Leider bist du nicht Kolumbus! Denn das Neuland das du gefunden hast war meine Kernaussage die ich dir angeblich Schuldig blieb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und deshalb das Hirn ausschaltet?
Sachlich bleiben ist für Dich nicht möglich was? Es geht einfach darum, das ein besoffener/verschlafener Tank geskillt und equipt sein kann wie er will, es wird auf Dauer nicht klappen. 

Dieser Topic dreht sich aber keinesfalls um zugedröhnte Tanks sondern um die Frage nach HP und anderen Werten.

Ich werde mich aber weiterhin, im gegensatz zu Dir, bemühen Dir gegenüber freundlich zu bleiben,

mfg


----------



## Terrel (18. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel selbst einen dk tank.

27k life unbuffed und mit skill gut 46%  ausweichen und parry.

Da blocken fehlt bekommt man teilweise schonmal ziehmlcih derbe Schläge aber auf der anderen Seite weich ich manchmal sooft hintereinander aus das ich auch mal 15 sec keinen einzigen schlag abbekomme.

Wie wichtig ausweichen und parrieren sind sieht man wenn der tank mal einen mob hinter sich stehen hat, da kommen nur selten die healer mit.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Februar 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Und deshalb das Hirn ausschaltet?
> Sachlich bleiben ist für Dich nicht möglich was? Es geht einfach darum, das ein besoffener/verschlafener Tank geskillt und equipt sein kann wie er will, es wird auf Dauer nicht klappen.
> 
> Dieser Topic dreht sich aber keinesfalls um zugedröhnte Tanks sondern um die Frage nach HP und anderen Werten.
> ...



Ja ja! Du bist ja die allwissende Freundlichkeit in Person! Was würde ich ohne dich tun? Wahrscheinlich nicht 25 Beiträge mit dem selben Inhalt verfassen! Aber egal......Menschen sind halt unterschiedlich.......

Dieser Topic dreht sich darum woran man erkennt ob ein Tank was taugt! 

Also wurde diskutiert welche Werte Sinnvoll sind! Critimmun sind sich alle einig! Bei unheimlich viel HP oder restliche Werte verstärken gehen die Meinungen auseinander!

Ich wollte noch darauf hinweisen das selbst ein Tank in guter Ausrüstung auch durch andere Umstände "unbrauchbar" sein kann! Und hab einfach ein Beispiel genannt was mir passiert ist! 

Ich könnte es jetzt noch ausführlicher schreiben aber wahrscheinlich muß ich es dir eh noch 5 posten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Natsume

Japp braucht er auch nur gings erstmal darum: Viel Hp um Schaden zu fressen oder Ausweichen, Blocken, Parry um Schaden zu vermeiden?

und da stellt sich halt Trefferwertung weiter hinten an! ;-)


----------



## Jesbi (18. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja ja! Du bist ja die allwissende Freundlichkeit in Person! Was würde ich ohne dich tun? Wahrscheinlich nicht 25 Beiträge mit dem selben Inhalt verfassen! Aber egal......Menschen sind halt unterschiedlich.......
> 
> 
> Ich könnte es jetzt noch ausführlicher schreiben aber wahrscheinlich muß ich es dir eh noch 5 posten!
> ...



Dann unterlass doch schlicht und ergreifend Deine persönlich angreifenden Randbemerkungen.

Kann es wirklich so schwer sein Sachlich zu bleiben?

mfg


----------



## Dalmus (18. Februar 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Es geht einfach darum, das ein besoffener/verschlafener Tank geskillt und equipt sein kann wie er will, es wird auf Dauer nicht klappen.


Es gibt Tanks, die sind mir im besoffenen Zustand lieber als manch anderer Tank nüchtern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Tanks wiederum kann man selbst kaum nüchtern ertragen.

Deine Aussage ist mir ein wenig zu allgemein gehalten.

Edit: Aber ich halte es je nach Uhrzeit tatsächlich bei der Tanksuche für ratsamer zu fragen, ob jemand noch fit ist, als zu fragen wieviel HP er hat.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Februar 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Dann unterlass doch schlicht und ergreifend Deine persönlich angreifenden Randbemerkungen.
> 
> Kann es wirklich so schwer sein Sachlich zu bleiben?
> 
> mfg



Und deshalb schaltet dein Hirn aus Jesbi?

oh..

der war ja garnicht von mir! Da hab ich ja dich zitiert!^^

komisch komisch!

Aber wenn ich schon dabei bin dich zu zitieren: Kann es so schwer sein Sachlich zu bleiben?

oder zählt das nur für andere?


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (18. Februar 2009)

hm also ich hab selber einen tank der unbuffed auf 31,2k HP kommt mit hp Trinket;
Ausweichen,Parieren und Blocken liegen bei 21.5%,20.5%,24.8% und teilweise
ist den Heilern einfach nur langweilig weil ich ab und an einfach keinen schaden bekomme(Blocken,Ausweichen,Blocken,Parieren,Blocken,Parieren,Ausweichen,8000,...
.....)

Wenn ich jetzt noch die Berufe Juwi und VZ hätte könnte ich auf ca 32,5k HP unbufft kommen;

Aber ich finde ein Tank der so gut wie keinen Schaden bekommt aber keine Aggro aufbauen kann ist dann auch sehr unbrauchbar, von daher auch etwas auf die Treffer- und waffenkundewertung achten;

nur zur Info ist meine persönliche Meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (18. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es gibt Tanks, die sind mir im besoffenen Zustand lieber als manch anderer Tank nüchtern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein guter Tank - tankt immer mit Bier !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. Februar 2009)

Da fällt mir das zitat zu ein:



> Die Craftables haben enorme Mengen an Stamina und Def-Rating, jedoch nahezu nix an Avoid. Was dabei rauskommt sind blaue 30k-HP-"Tanks" mit den Avoidancewerten eines gestrandeten Pottwals vor Sylt. Schlucken nahezu jeden Treffer und treiben ihre Heiler ins Wachkoma.



Ich mag nicht im wachkoma sein!


----------



## Jesbi (18. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und deshalb schaltet dein Hirn aus Jesbi?
> oh..
> der war ja garnicht von mir! Da hab ich ja dich zitiert!^^



Da muss ich Dir jetzt Recht geben, das war nicht sehr Nett von mir, ich entschuldige mich auch dafür, 
denn sowas muss wirklich nicht sein.

Und damit ist das Thema wohl durch,

mfg


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Februar 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir jetzt Recht geben, das war nicht sehr Nett von mir, ich entschuldige mich auch dafür,
> denn sowas muss wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> Und damit ist das Thema wohl durch,



Die Entschuldigung werd ich nicht annehmen weil sie weder von mir erwünscht noch gewollt war!

Denn wenn ich sie annehme, würde es den Eindruck vermitteln Du hast einen Fehler gemacht und ich bin frei von jeder Schuld!

Wenn man 3-4 Sätze schreibt kommt es schnell mal vor das es jemand falsch versteht. Ich schreibe manchmal etwas provokativ und du eben auch! So haben wir uns halt auf einander "eingeschossen"!

Sehen wir ein das wir uns unnötig gestritten haben und begragen das ganze gemeinsam!

Eine Entschuldigung ist manchmal schnell dahin gesagt, doch eigentlich bedeutet sie das es einem Leid tut. (und wie gesagt es gehörten bei uns zwei dazu...)
Ansonsten hat sie immer den bitteren Beigeschmack von "du hast recht und ich meine Ruhe". Sie ist meist so gewichtig wie Schall und Rauch, denn sie ändert nichts an dem vergangenen, noch an zukünftigen Ereignissen.

Deshalb ist Einsicht die bessere Wahl! Denn sie bedeutet, dass man in seiner Erfahrung einen neue Komponente hat (in diesem Fall das man sich ab und zu auch missversteht) und dementsprechend, zukünftig anders handeln wird.

Aber genug gelabbert! Sonst zerstören wir hier noch einigen ihr klassisches Weltbild von Kriegern! XD


----------



## risto (18. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube da wurde jmd nicht mitgenommen zum Raid weil er zu
wenig HP hatte, und nun wird gemeckert!

Mein Tankadin hat buff-frei nur durch Hero und craftable Gear
26k Life was für sämtliche 10er Raids reicht und sogar für 25er
als 2nd Tank!

Wenn du also eine Abfuhr bekommst dann sicher zu Recht.


----------

